# Roll Call of The Fallen - US Casulties - Iraq 2003-2005



## Bob Hubbard

Jay Thomas Aubin, 36, Marine Major, Mar 21, 2003
 Ryan Anthony Beaupre, 30, Marine Captain, Mar 21, 2003
 Therrel Shane Childers, 30, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Mar 21, 2003
 Jose Antonio Gutierrez, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 21, 2003
 Brian Matthew Kennedy, 25, Marine Corporal, Mar 21, 2003
 Kendall Damon Waters-Bey, 29, Marine Staff Sergeant, Mar 21, 2003
 Brandon Scott Tobler, 19, Army Reserve Specialist, Mar 22, 2003
 Eric James Orlowski, 26, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 22, 2003
 Thomas Mullen Adams, 27, Navy Lieutenant, Mar 22, 2003
 Jamaal Rashard Addison, 22, Army Specialist, Mar 23, 2003
 Edward John Anguiano, 24, Army Specialist, Mar 23, 2003
 George Edward Buggs, 31, Army Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Robert John Dowdy, 38, Army Master Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Ruben Estrella-Soto, 18, Army Private, Mar 23, 2003
 Howard Johnson II, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 23, 2003
 James Michael Kiehl, 22, Army Specialist, Mar 23, 2003
 Johnny Villareal Mata, 35, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Mar 23, 2003
 Lori Ann Piestewa, 23, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 23, 2003
 Christopher Scott Seifert, 27, Army Captain, Mar 23, 2003
 Brandon Ulysses Sloan, 19, Army Private, Mar 23, 2003
 Donald Ralph Walters, 33, Army Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Michael Edward Bitz, 31, Marine Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Brian Rory Buesing, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Tamario Demetrice Burkett, 21, Marine Private 1st Class, Mar 23, 2003
 Kemaphoom "Ahn" Chanawongse, 22, Marine Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Donald John Cline Jr., 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 David Keith Fribley, 26, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Jose Angel Garibay, 21, Marine Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Jonathan Lee Gifford, 30, Marine Private, Mar 23, 2003
 Jorge Alonso Gonzalez, 20, Marine Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Nicolas Michael Hodson, 22, Marine Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Nolen Ryan Hutchings, 19, Marine Private, Mar 23, 2003
 Phillip Andrew Jordan, 42, Marine Staff Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Patrick Ray Nixon, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Frederick Eben Pokorney Jr., 31, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Mar 23, 2003
 Brendon Curtis Reiss, 23, Marine Sergeant, Mar 23, 2003
 Randal Kent Rosacker, 21, Marine Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Thomas Jonathan Slocum, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Michael Jason Williams, 31, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 23, 2003
 Gregory Paul Sanders, 19, Army Specialist, Mar 24, 2003
 Thomas Alan Blair, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 24, 2003
 Evan Tyler James, 20, Marine Corporal, Mar 24, 2003
 Bradley Steven Korthaus, 28, Marine Sergeant, Mar 24, 2003
 Gregory Lewis Stone, 40, Air National Guard Major, Mar 25, 2003
 Michael Vann Johnson Jr., 25, Navy Hospital Corpsman 3rd Cl., Mar 25, 2003
 Kevin Gerard Nave, 36, Marine Major, Mar 26, 2003
 Francisco Abraham Martinez-Flores, 21, Marine Private 1st Class, Mar 27, 2003
 Donald Charles May Jr., 31, Marine Staff Sergeant, Mar 27, 2003
 Joseph Menusa, 33, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Mar 27, 2003
 Patrick Terence O'Day, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 27, 2003
 Robert Marcus Rodriguez, 21, Marine Corporal, Mar 27, 2003
 Jesus Alberto Suarez del Solar, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 27, 2003
 Roderic Antoine Solomon, 32, Army Sergeant, Mar 28, 2003
 Fernando Padilla-Ramirez, 26, Marine Sergeant, Mar 28, 2003
 Michael Russell Creighton-Weldon, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 29, 2003
 Michael Edward Curtin, 23, Army Corporal, Mar 29, 2003
 Diego Fernando Rincon, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 29, 2003
 Eugene Williams, 24, Army Sergeant, Mar 29, 2003
 James Wilford Cawley, 41, Marine Staff Sergeant, Mar 29, 2003
 William Wayne White, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 29, 2003
 Aaron Joseph Contreras, 31, Marine Captain, Mar 30, 2003
 Michael Vernon Lalush, 23, Marine Sergeant, Mar 30, 2003
 Brian Daniel McGinnis, 23, Marine Sergeant, Mar 30, 2003
 Brandon Jacob Rowe, 20, Army Specialist, Mar 31, 2003
 William Andrew Jeffries, 39, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 31, 2003
 Jacob Lee Butler, 24, Army Sergeant, Apr 01, 2003
 Joseph Basil Maglione III, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 01, 2003
 James Francis Adamouski, 29, Army Captain, Apr 02, 2003
 Matthew George Boule, 22, Army Specialist, Apr 02, 2003
 George Andrew Fernandez, 36, Army Master Sergeant, Apr 02, 2003
 Erik Anders Halvorsen, 40, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW4), Apr 02, 2003
 Scott Jamar, 32, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Apr 02, 2003
 Michael Francis Pedersen, 26, Army Sergeant, Apr 02, 2003
 Eric Allen Smith, 41, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW3), Apr 02, 2003
 Brian Edward Anderson, 26, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 02, 2003
 Christian Daniel Gurtner, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 02, 2003
 Nathan Dennis White, 30, Navy Lieutenant, Apr 02, 2003
 Wilbert Davis, 40, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 03, 2003
 Edward Jason Korn, 31, Army Captain, Apr 03, 2003
 Nino Dugue Livaudais, 23, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 03, 2003
 Ryan Patrick Long, 21, Army Specialist, Apr 03, 2003
 Donald Samuel Oaks Jr., 20, Army Specialist, Apr 03, 2003
 Randall Scott Rehn, 36, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Apr 03, 2003
 Russell Brian Rippetoe, 27, Army Captain, Apr 03, 2003
 Todd James Robbins, 33, Army Sergeant, Apr 03, 2003
 Chad Eric Bales, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 03, 2003
 Mark Asher Evnin, 21, Marine Corporal, Apr 03, 2003
 Erik Hernandez Silva, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 03, 2003
 Tristan Neil Aitken, 31, Army Captain, Apr 04, 2003
 Wilfred Davyrussell Bellard, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 04, 2003
 Daniel Francis Cunningham Jr., 33, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2003
 Devon Demilo Jones, 19, Army Private, Apr 04, 2003
 Paul Ray Smith, 33, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Apr 04, 2003
 Travis Allen Ford, 30, Marine Captain, Apr 04, 2003
 Bernard George Gooden, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 04, 2003
 Brian Michael McPhillips, 25, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Apr 04, 2003
 Duane Roy Rios, 25, Marine Sergeant, Apr 04, 2003
 Benjamin Wilson Sammis, 29, Marine Captain, Apr 04, 2003
 Stevon Alexander Booker, 34, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 05, 2003
 Larry Kenyatta Brown, 22, Army Specialist, Apr 05, 2003
 Edward Smith, 38, Marine 1st Sergeant, Apr 05, 2003
 Gregory Paul Huxley Jr., 19, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 06, 2003
 Kelley Stephen Prewitt, 24, Army Private, Apr 06, 2003
 Eric Bruce Das, 30, Air Force Captain, Apr 07, 2003
 William Randolph Watkins III, 37, Air Force Major, Apr 07, 2003
 Lincoln Daniel Hollinsaid, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 07, 2003
 Jeffrey Joseph Kaylor, 24, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Apr 07, 2003
 Anthony Scott Miller, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 07, 2003
 George Arthur Mitchell Jr., 35, Army Specialist, Apr 07, 2003
 Andrew Julian Aviles, 18, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 07, 2003
 Jesus Martin Antonio Medellin, 21, Marine Corporal, Apr 07, 2003
 Scott Douglas Sather, 29, Air Force Staff Sergeant, Apr 08, 2003
 Henry Levon Brown, 22, Army Corporal, Apr 08, 2003
 John Winston Marshall, 50, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Apr 08, 2003
 Jason Michael Meyer, 23, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 08, 2003
 Robert Anthony Stever, 36, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 08, 2003
 Juan Guadalupe Garza Jr., 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 08, 2003
 Terry Wayne Hemingway, 39, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 10, 2003
 Jeffrey Edward Bohr Jr., 39, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Apr 10, 2003
 Riayan Augusto Tejeda, 26, Marine Staff Sergeant, Apr 11, 2003
 Jesus Angel Gonzalez, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 12, 2003
 David Edward Owens Jr., 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 12, 2003
 Joseph Acevedo, 46, Navy Commander, Apr 13, 2003
 Gil Mercado, 25, Army Specialist, Apr 13, 2003
 John Eli Brown, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 14, 2003
 Thomas Arthur Foley III, 23, Army Specialist, Apr 14, 2003
 Joseph Patrick Mayek, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 14, 2003
 Richard Allen Goward, 32, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 14, 2003
 Armando Ariel Gonzalez, 25, Marine Corporal, Apr 14, 2003
 Jason David Mileo, 20, Marine Corporal, Apr 14, 2003
 John Travis Rivero, 23, Army Corporal, Apr 17, 2003
 Roy Russell Buckley, 24, Army Reserve Specialist, Apr 22, 2003
 Andrew Todd Arnold, 30, Marine Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Apr 22, 2003
 Robert William Channell Jr., 36, Marine Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Apr 22, 2003
 Alan Dinh Lam, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 22, 2003
 Troy David Jenkins, 25, Army Sergeant, Apr 24, 2003
 Osbaldo Orozco, 26, Army 1st Lieutenant, Apr 25, 2003
 Narson Bertil Sullivan, 21, Army Specialist, Apr 25, 2003
 Joe Jesus Garza, 43, Army 1st Sergeant, Apr 28, 2003
 Jesse Alan Givens, 34, Army Private 1st Class, May 01, 2003
 Sean C. Reynolds, 25, Army Sergeant, May 03, 2003
 Jason L. Deibler, 20, Army Private, May 04, 2003
 Marlin T. Rockhold, 23, Army Private 1st Class, May 08, 2003
 Richard P. Carl, 26, Army Corporal, May 09, 2003
 Hans N. Gukeisen, 31, Army Chief Warrant Officer, May 09, 2003
 Brian K. Van Dusen, 39, Army Chief Warrant Officer, May 09, 2003
 Cedric E. Bruns, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, May 09, 2003
 Matthew R. Smith, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, May 10, 2003
 Jakub Henryk Kowalik, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, May 12, 2003
 Jose F. Gonzalez Rodriguez, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, May 12, 2003
 Patrick Lee Griffin Jr., 31, Air Force Staff Sergeant, May 13, 2003
 Nicholas Brian Kleiboeker, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, May 13, 2003
 David T. Nutt, 22, Army Specialist, May 14, 2003
 William L. Payne, 46, Army Master Sergeant, May 16, 2003
 Rasheed Sahib, 22, Army Specialist, May 18, 2003
 Douglas Jose Marencoreyes, 28, Marine Corporal, May 18, 2003
 Dominic Rocco Baragona, 42, Army Lieutenant Colonel, May 19, 2003
 Andrew David LaMont, 31, Marine Captain, May 19, 2003
 Jason William Moore, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, May 19, 2003
 Timothy Louis Ryan, 30, Marine 1st Lieutenant, May 19, 2003
 Kirk Allen Straseskie, 23, Marine Sergeant, May 19, 2003
 Aaron Dean White, 27, Marine Staff Sergeant, May 19, 2003
 Nathaniel A. Caldwell, 27, Army Specialist, May 21, 2003
 David Evans Jr., 18, Army Private, May 25, 2003
 Keman L. Mitchell, 24, Army Sergeant, May 26, 2003
 Kenneth A. Nalley, 19, Army Private, May 26, 2003
 Brett J. Petriken, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, May 26, 2003
 Matthew E. Schram, 36, Army Major, May 26, 2003
 Jeremiah D. Smith, 25, Army Private 1st Class, May 26, 2003
 Thomas F. Broomhead, 34, Army Sergeant, May 27, 2003
 Michael B. Quinn, 37, Army Staff Sergeant, May 27, 2003
 Kenneth R. Bradley, 39, Army Staff Sergeant, May 28, 2003
 Jose A. Perez III, 22, Army Specialist, May 28, 2003
 Michael T. Gleason, 25, Army Specialist, May 30, 2003
 Kyle A. Griffin, 20, Army Specialist, May 30, 2003
 Zachariah W. Long, 20, Army Specialist, May 30, 2003
 Jonathan W. Lambert, 28, Marine Sergeant, Jun 01, 2003
 Atanasio Haro Marin Jr., 27, Army Sergeant, Jun 03, 2003
 Branden F. Oberleitner, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 05, 2003
 Travis L. Burkhardt, 26, Army Sergeant, Jun 06, 2003
 Doyle W. Bollinger Jr., 21, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Jun 06, 2003
 David Sisung, 21, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Jun 06, 2003
 Jesse M. Halling, 19, Army Private, Jun 07, 2003
 Michael E. Dooley, 23, Army Sergeant, Jun 08, 2003
 Gavin L. Neighbor, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 10, 2003
 John K. Klinesmith Jr., 25, Army Specialist, Jun 12, 2003
 Andrew R. Pokorny, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, Jun 13, 2003
 Ryan R. Cox, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Jun 15, 2003
 Shawn D. Pahnke, 25, Army Private, Jun 16, 2003
 Joseph D. Suell, 24, Army Specialist, Jun 16, 2003
 Robert L. Frantz, 19, Army Private, Jun 17, 2003
 Michael L. Tosto, 24, Army Sergeant, Jun 17, 2003
 Michael R. Deuel, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 18, 2003
 William T. Latham, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Jun 18, 2003
 Paul T. Nakamura, 21, Army Specialist, Jun 19, 2003
 Orenthial Javon Smith, 21, Army Specialist, Jun 22, 2003
 Cedric Lamont Lennon, 32, Army Specialist, Jun 24, 2003
 Andrew F. Chris, 25, Army Specialist, Jun 25, 2003
 Kevin C. Ott, 27, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 25, 2003
 Gladimir Philippe, 32, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jun 25, 2003
 Gregory E. MacDonald, 29, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 25, 2003
 Corey A. Hubbell, 20, Army Specialist, Jun 26, 2003
 Richard P. Orengo, 32, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 26, 2003
 Joshua McIntosh, 22, Navy Hospitalman, Jun 26, 2003
 Tomas Sotelo Jr., 20, Army Corporal, Jun 27, 2003
 Timothy M. Conneway, 22, Army Sergeant, Jun 28, 2003
 Christopher D. Coffin, 51, Army Reserve 1st Sergeant, Jul 01, 2003
 Travis J. Bradachnall, 21, Marine Corporal, Jul 02, 2003
 Edward J. Herrgott, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 03, 2003
 Corey L. Small, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 03, 2003
 James Curtis Coons, 35, Army Master Sergeant, Jul 04, 2003
 David B. Parson, 30, Army Sergeant, Jul 06, 2003
 Jeffrey M. Wershow, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 06, 2003
 Chad L. Keith, 21, Army Specialist, Jul 07, 2003
 Barry Sanford Sr., 46, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 07, 2003
 Robert L. McKinley, 23, Army Private, Jul 08, 2003
 Craig A. Boling, 38, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 08, 2003
 Melissa Valles, 26, Army Sergeant, Jul 09, 2003
 Roger Dale Rowe, 54, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 09, 2003
 Dan H. Gabrielson, 39, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 09, 2003
 Jason Tetrault, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 09, 2003
 Christian C. Schultz, 20, Army Specialist, Jul 11, 2003
 Joshua M. Neusche, 20, Army Reserve Specialist, Jul 12, 2003
 Jaror C. Puello-Coronado, 36, Army Sergeant, Jul 13, 2003
 Paul J. Cassidy, 36, Army Reserve Captain, Jul 13, 2003
 Michael T. Crockett, 27, Army Sergeant, Jul 14, 2003
 Cory Ryan Geurin, 18, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 15, 2003
 Ramon Reyes Torres, 29, Army Reserve Specialist, Jul 16, 2003
 Mason Douglas Whetstone, 30, Army Sergeant, Jul 17, 2003
 David J. Moreno, 26, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Jul 17, 2003
 Joel L. Bertoldie, 20, Army Specialist, Jul 18, 2003
 Jonathan D. Rozier, 25, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Jul 19, 2003
 David A. Scott, 51, Air Force Master Sergeant, Jul 20, 2003
 Justin W. Garvey, 23, Army Sergeant, Jul 20, 2003
 Jason D. Jordan, 24, Army Sergeant, Jul 20, 2003
 Christopher R. Willoughby, 29, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 20, 2003
 Mark Anthony Bibby, 25, Army Reserve Corporal, Jul 21, 2003
 Jon P. Fettig, 30, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 22, 2003
 Joshua T. Byers, 29, Army Captain, Jul 23, 2003
 Brett T. Christian, 27, Army Specialist, Jul 23, 2003
 Evan Asa Ashcraft, 24, Army Corporal, Jul 24, 2003
 Raheen Tyson Heighter, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 24, 2003
 Hector R. Perez, 40, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 24, 2003
 Juan M. Serrano, 31, Army Sergeant, Jul 24, 2003
 Jonathan P. Barnes, 21, Army Specialist, Jul 26, 2003
 Daniel K. Methvin, 22, Army Sergeant, Jul 26, 2003
 Wilfredo Perez Jr., 24, Army Specialist, Jul 26, 2003
 Jonathan M. Cheatham, 19, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Jul 26, 2003
 Heath A. McMillin, 29, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 27, 2003
 Nathaniel Hart Jr., 29, Army Sergeant, Jul 28, 2003
 William J. Maher III, 35, Army Specialist, Jul 28, 2003
 Leif E. Nott, 24, Army Captain, Jul 30, 2003
 Michael J. Deutsch, 21, Army Private, Jul 31, 2003
 James I. Lambert III, 22, Army Specialist, Jul 31, 2003
 Justin W. Hebert, 20, Army Specialist, Aug 01, 2003
 Farao K. Letufuga, 20, Army Specialist, Aug 05, 2003
 David L. Loyd, 44, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Aug 05, 2003
 Zeferino E. Colunga, 20, Army Specialist, Aug 06, 2003
 Kyle C. Gilbert, 20, Army Private, Aug 06, 2003
 Brian R. Hellerman, 35, Army Staff Sergeant, Aug 06, 2003
 Leonard D. Simmons, 33, Army Sergeant, Aug 06, 2003
 Duane E. Longstreth, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 07, 2003
 Matthew D. Bush, 20, Army Private, Aug 08, 2003
 Brandon Ramsey, 21, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Aug 08, 2003
 Levi B. Kinchen, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 09, 2003
 Floyd G. Knighten Jr., 55, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 09, 2003
 David S. Perry, 36, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Aug 10, 2003
 Timmy R. Brown Jr., 21, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 12, 2003
 Daniel R. Parker, 18, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 12, 2003
 Taft V. Williams, 29, Army Sergeant, Aug 12, 2003
 Richard S. Eaton Jr., 37, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Aug 12, 2003
 Steven W. White, 29, Army Sergeant, Aug 13, 2003
 David M. Kirchhoff, 31, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Aug 14, 2003
 Craig S. Ivory, 26, Army Specialist, Aug 17, 2003
 Eric R. Hull, 23, Army Reserve Specialist, Aug 18, 2003
 Bobby C. Franklin, 38, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Aug 20, 2003
 Kenneth W. Harris Jr., 23, Army Reserve Specialist, Aug 20, 2003
 Michael S. Adams, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 21, 2003
 Kylan A. Jones-Huffman, 31, Naval Reserve Lieutenant, Aug 21, 2003
 Vorn J. Mack, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 23, 2003
 Stephen M. Scott, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 23, 2003
 Ronald D. Allen Jr., 22, Army Specialist, Aug 25, 2003
 Pablo Manzano, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 25, 2003
 Darryl T. Dent, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 26, 2003
 Rafael L. Navea, 34, Army Specialist, Aug 27, 2003
 Gregory A. Belanger, 24, Army Reserve Sergeant, Aug 27, 2003
 Anthony L. Sherman, 43, Army Reserve Lieutenant Colonel, Aug 27, 2003
 Mark A. Lawton, 41, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Aug 29, 2003
 Sean K. Cataudella, 28, Army Sergeant, Aug 30, 2003
 Charles Todd Caldwell, 38, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 01, 2003
 Joseph Camara, 40, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 01, 2003
 Cameron B. Sarno, 43, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Sep 01, 2003
 Christopher A. Sisson, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 02, 2003
 Bruce E. Brown, 32, Air Force Technical Sergeant, Sep 04, 2003
 Jarrett B. Thompson, 27, Army Reserve Specialist, Sep 07, 2003
 Ryan G. Carlock, 25, Army Specialist, Sep 09, 2003
 Joseph E. Robsky Jr., 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 10, 2003
 Henry Ybarra III, 32, Army Sergeant, Sep 11, 2003
 William M. Bennett, 35, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Sep 12, 2003
 Kevin N. Morehead, 33, Army Master Sergeant, Sep 12, 2003
 Trevor A. Blumberg, 22, Army Sergeant, Sep 14, 2003
 Kevin C. Kimmerly, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 15, 2003
 Alyssa R. Peterson, 27, Army Specialist, Sep 15, 2003
 Foster Pinkston, 47, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 16, 2003
 Richard Arriaga, 20, Army Specialist, Sep 18, 2003
 Brian R. Faunce, 28, Army Captain, Sep 18, 2003
 Anthony O. Thompson, 26, Army Sergeant, Sep 18, 2003
 James C Wright, 27, Army Specialist, Sep 18, 2003
 Lunsford B. Brown II, 27, Army Specialist, Sep 20, 2003
 Frederick L. Miller Jr., 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 20, 2003
 David Travis Friedrich, 26, Army Reserve Sergeant, Sep 20, 2003
 Paul J. Sturino, 21, Army Specialist, Sep 22, 2003
 Michael Andrade, 28, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 24, 2003
 Kyle G. Thomas, 23, Army Specialist, Sep 25, 2003
 Robert L. Lucero, 34, Army National Guard Captain, Sep 25, 2003
 Robert E. Rooney, 43, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Sep 25, 2003
 Andrew Joseph Baddick, 26, Army Sergeant, Sep 29, 2003
 Christopher E. Cutchall, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 29, 2003
 Darrin K. Potter, 24, Army Sergeant, Sep 29, 2003
 Dustin K. McGaugh, 20, Army Specialist, Sep 30, 2003
 James D. Blankenbecler, 40, Army Command Sergeant, Oct 01, 2003
 Analaura Esparza Gutierrez, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 01, 2003
 Simeon Hunte, 23, Army Specialist, Oct 01, 2003
 Tamarra J. Ramos, 24, Army Specialist, Oct 01, 2003
 James H. Pirtle, 27, Army Specialist, Oct 03, 2003
 Charles M. Sims, 18, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 03, 2003
 Spencer Timothy Karol, 20, Army Specialist, Oct 06, 2003
 Kerry D. Scott, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 06, 2003
 Richard Torres, 25, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Oct 06, 2003
 Joseph C. Norquist, 26, Army Specialist, Oct 09, 2003
 Sean A. Silva, 23, Army Private, Oct 09, 2003
 Christopher W. Swisher, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Oct 09, 2003
 James E. Powell, 26, Army Specialist, Oct 12, 2003
 Jose Casanova, 23, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 13, 2003
 Benjamin L. Freeman, 19, Army Private, Oct 13, 2003
 Douglas J. Weismantle, 28, Army Specialist, Oct 13, 2003
 Donald L. Wheeler, 22, Army Specialist, Oct 13, 2003
 Stephen E. Wyatt, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 13, 2003
 Joseph P. Bellavia, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, Oct 16, 2003
 Sean R. Grilley, 24, Army Corporal, Oct 16, 2003
 Kim S. Orlando, 43, Army Lieutenant Colonel, Oct 16, 2003
 Michael L. Williams, 46, Army National Guard Specialist, Oct 17, 2003
 David R. Bernstein, 24, Army 1st Lieutenant, Oct 18, 2003
 John D. Hart, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 18, 2003
 Paul J. Johnson, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Oct 20, 2003
 Paul J. Bueche, 19, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Oct 21, 2003
 John P. Johnson, 24, Army Specialist, Oct 22, 2003
 Jason M. Ward, 25, Army Private, Oct 22, 2003
 John R. Teal, 31, Army Captain, Oct 23, 2003
 Artimus D. Brassfield, 22, Army Specialist, Oct 24, 2003
 Michael S. Hancock, 29, Army Sergeant, Oct 24, 2003
 Jose L. Mora, 26, Army Specialist, Oct 24, 2003
 Jakia Sheree Cannon, 20, Navy Seaman, Oct 25, 2003
 Steven Acosta, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 26, 2003
 Rachel K. Bosveld, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 26, 2003
 Charles H. Buehring, 40, Army Lieutenant Colonel, Oct 26, 2003
 Joseph R. Guerrera, 20, Army Private, Oct 26, 2003
 Jamie L. Huggins, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Oct 26, 2003
 Jonathan I. Falaniko, 20, Army Private, Oct 27, 2003
 Aubrey D. Bell, 33, Army National Guard Sergeant, Oct 27, 2003
 Michael Paul Barrera, 26, Army Sergeant, Oct 28, 2003
 Isaac Campoy, 21, Army Specialist, Oct 28, 2003
 Algernon Adams, 36, Army National Guard Private, Oct 28, 2003
 Todd J. Bryant, 23, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Oct 31, 2003
 Joshua C. Hurley, 24, Army 1st Lieutenant, Nov 01, 2003
 Maurice J. Johnson, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 01, 2003
 Daniel A. Bader, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Ernest G. Bucklew, 33, Army Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Benjamin J. Colgan, 30, Army 1st Lieutenant, Nov 02, 2003
 Steven Daniel Conover, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 02, 2003
 Anthony D. Dagostino, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 02, 2003
 Darius T. Jennings, 22, Army Specialist, Nov 02, 2003
 Karina S. Lau, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 02, 2003
 Keelan L. Moss, 23, Army Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Brian H. Penisten, 28, Army Specialist, Nov 02, 2003
 Ross A. Pennanen, 36, Army Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Joel Perez, 25, Army Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Frances M. Vega, 20, Army Specialist, Nov 02, 2003
 Paul A. Velasquez, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Joe Nathan Wilson, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 02, 2003
 Brian D. Slavenas, 30, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Nov 02, 2003
 Bruce A. Smith, 41, Army National Guard Chief Warrant Officer, Nov 02, 2003
 Rayshawn S. Johnson, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 03, 2003
 Robert T. Benson, 20, Army Specialist, Nov 04, 2003
 Francisco Martinez, 28, Army Sergeant, Nov 04, 2003
 Jose A. Rivera, 34, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Nov 05, 2003
 James R. Wolf, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 06, 2003
 James A. Chance III, 25, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 06, 2003
 Paul F. Fisher, 39, Army National Guard Sergeant, Nov 06, 2003
 Cornell W. Gilmore I, 45, Army Command Sergeant Major, Nov 07, 2003
 Kyran E. Kennedy, 43, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW3), Nov 07, 2003
 Morgan DeShawn Kennon, 23, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 07, 2003
 Paul M. Neff II, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 07, 2003
 Scott C. Rose, 30, Army Sergeant, Nov 07, 2003
 Benedict J. Smith, 29, Army Captain, Nov 07, 2003
 Sharon T. Swartworth, 43, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW5), Nov 07, 2003
 Gary L. Collins, 32, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 08, 2003
 Kurt R. Frosheiser, 22, Army Private, Nov 08, 2003
 Linda C. Jimenez, 39, Army Sergeant, Nov 08, 2003
 Mark D. Vasquez, 35, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 08, 2003
 Nicholas A. Tomko, 24, Army Reserve Sergeant, Nov 09, 2003
 Genaro Acosta, 26, Army Specialist, Nov 11, 2003
 Marlon P. Jackson, 25, Army Specialist, Nov 11, 2003
 Nathan J. Bailey, 46, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Nov 12, 2003
 Robert A. Wise, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 12, 2003
 Jacob S. Fletcher, 28, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 13, 2003
 Joseph Minucci II, 23, Army Sergeant, Nov 13, 2003
 Irving Medina, 22, Army Specialist, Nov 14, 2003
 Michael D. Acklin II, 25, Army Sergeant, Nov 15, 2003
 Ryan T. Baker, 24, Army Specialist, Nov 15, 2003
 Jeremiah J. DiGiovanni, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 15, 2003
 William D. Dusenbery, 30, Army Specialist, Nov 15, 2003
 Richard W. Hafer, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 15, 2003
 Warren S. Hansen, 36, Army Sergeant, Nov 15, 2003
 Sheldon R. Hawk Eagle, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 15, 2003
 Timothy L. Hayslett, 26, Army Sergeant, Nov 15, 2003
 Damian L. Heidelberg, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 15, 2003
 Erik C. Kesterson, 29, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Nov 15, 2003
 Pierre E. Piche, 29, Army Captain, Nov 15, 2003
 John W. Russell, 26, Army Sergeant, Nov 15, 2003
 Scott A. Saboe, 33, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Nov 15, 2003
 John R. Sullivan, 26, Army Specialist, Nov 15, 2003
 Eugene A. Uhl III, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 15, 2003
 Joey D. Whitener, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 15, 2003
 Jeremy L. Wolfe, 27, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Nov 15, 2003
 Kelly Bolor, 37, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Nov 15, 2003
 Alexander S. Coulter, 35, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Nov 17, 2003
 Nathan S. Dalley, 27, Army Captain, Nov 17, 2003
 Dale A. Panchot, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 17, 2003
 James A. Shull, 32, Army Captain, Nov 17, 2003
 Joseph L. Lister, 22, Army Specialist, Nov 20, 2003
 Scott Matthew Tyrrell, 21, Army Private, Nov 20, 2003
 George A. Wood, 33, Army Captain, Nov 20, 2003
 Gary B. Coleman, 24, Army Corporal, Nov 21, 2003
 Damian S. Bushart, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 22, 2003
 Robert D. Roberts, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 22, 2003
 Eddie E. Menyweather, 35, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 23, 2003
 Christopher G. Nason, 39, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Nov 23, 2003
 Rel A. Ravago IV, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 23, 2003
 Jerry L. Wilson, 45, Army Command Sergeant Major, Nov 23, 2003
 Darrell L. Smith, 28, Army National Guard Corporal, Nov 23, 2003
 David J. Goldberg, 20, Army Reserve Specialist, Nov 26, 2003
 Thomas J. Sweet II, 23, Army Specialist, Nov 27, 2003
 Ariel Rico, 25, Army Sergeant, Nov 28, 2003
 Stephen A. Bertolino, 40, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 29, 2003
 Aaron J. Sissel, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 29, 2003
 Uday Singh, 21, Army Specialist, Dec 01, 2003
 Clarence E. Boone, 50, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Dec 02, 2003
 Ryan C. Young, 21, Army Sergeant, Dec 02, 2003
 Raphael S. Davis, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 02, 2003
 Arron R. Clark, 20, Army Specialist, Dec 05, 2003
 Ray J. Hutchinson, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 07, 2003
 Joseph M. Blickenstaff, 23, Army Specialist, Dec 08, 2003
 Steven H. Bridges, 33, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 08, 2003
 Christopher Jude Rivera Wesley, 26, Army Specialist, Dec 08, 2003
 Jason G. Wright, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 08, 2003
 Richard A. Burdick, 24, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 10, 2003
 Jerrick M. Petty, 25, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 10, 2003
 Todd M. Bates, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 10, 2003
 Aaron T. Reese, 31, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Dec 10, 2003
 Marshall L. Edgerton, 27, Army Specialist, Dec 11, 2003
 Jarrod W. Black, 26, Army Sergeant, Dec 12, 2003
 Jeffrey F. Braun, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 12, 2003
 Rian C. Ferguson, 22, Army Specialist, Dec 14, 2003
 Kimberly A. Voelz, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 14, 2003
 Kenneth C. Souslin, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 15, 2003
 Nathan W. Nakis, 19, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 15, 2003
 Christopher J. Holland, 26, Army Specialist, Dec 17, 2003
 Glenn R. Allison, 24, Army Sergeant, Dec 18, 2003
 Charles E. Bush Jr., 43, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Dec 19, 2003
 Stuart W. Moore, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 22, 2003
 Edward M. Saltz, 27, Army Reserve 1st Lieutenant, Dec 22, 2003
 Benjamin W. Biskie, 27, Army Sergeant, Dec 24, 2003
 Eric F. Cooke, 43, Army Command Sergeant Major, Dec 24, 2003
 Christopher F. Soelzer, 26, Army Captain, Dec 24, 2003
 Christopher J. Splinter, 43, Army Major, Dec 24, 2003
 Michael E. Yashinski, 24, Army Sergeant, Dec 24, 2003
 Thomas W. Christensen, 42, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Dec 25, 2003
 Stephen C. Hattamer, 43, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Dec 25, 2003
 Charles G. Haight, 23, Army Specialist, Dec 26, 2003
 Michael G. Mihalakis, 18, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 26, 2003
 Michael J. Sutter, 28, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Dec 26, 2003
 Ernesto M. Blanco, 28, Army Captain, Dec 28, 2003
 Rey D. Cuervo, 24, Army Private, Dec 28, 2003
 Curt E. Jordan Jr., 25, Army Sergeant, Dec 28, 2003
 Justin W. Pollard, 21, Army Specialist, Dec 30, 2003


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Solomon C. "Kelly" Bangayan, 24, Army Specialist, Jan 02, 2004
Dennis A. Corral, 33, Army Sergeant, Jan 02, 2004
Kimberly N. Hampton, 27, Army Captain, Jan 02, 2004
Eric Thomas Paliwoda, 28, Army Captain, Jan 02, 2004
Marc S. Seiden, 26, Army Specialist, Jan 02, 2004
Luke P. Frist, 20, Army Reserve Specialist, Jan 05, 2004
Jesse D. Mizener, 24, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 07, 2004
Craig Davis, 37, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 08, 2004
Michael A. Diraimondo, 22, Army Specialist, Jan 08, 2004
Christopher A. Golby, 26, Army Specialist, Jan 08, 2004
Gregory B. Hicks, 35, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jan 08, 2004
Philip A. Johnson Jr., 31, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jan 08, 2004
Nathaniel H. Johnson, 22, Army Specialist, Jan 08, 2004
Ian D. Manuel, 23, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jan 08, 2004
Jeffrey C. Walker, 33, Army Sergeant, Jan 08, 2004
Aaron A. Weaver, 32, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jan 08, 2004
Ricky L. Crockett, 37, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 12, 2004
Keicia M. Hines, 27, Army Sergeant, Jan 13, 2004
Roland L. Castro, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 16, 2004
Cody J. Orr, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 17, 2004
Larry E. Polley Jr., 20, Army Specialist, Jan 17, 2004
Edmond Lee Randle Jr., 26, Army Sergeant, Jan 17, 2004
Kelly L. Hornbeck, 36, Army Master Sergeant, Jan 18, 2004
Gabriel T. Palacios, 22, Army Specialist, Jan 21, 2004
James D. Parker, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 21, 2004
Michael T. Blaise, 29, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Jan 23, 2004
Brian D. Hazelgrove, 29, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), Jan 23, 2004
Jason K. Chappell, 22, Army Specialist, Jan 24, 2004
Randy S. Rosenberg, 23, Army Sergeant, Jan 24, 2004
William R. Sturges Jr., 24, Army Specialist, Jan 24, 2004
Kenneth W. Hendrickson, 41, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jan 24, 2004
Keith L. Smette, 25, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jan 24, 2004
Christopher Bunda, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 25, 2004
Ervin Dervishi, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 25, 2004
Patrick D. Dorff, 32, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jan 25, 2004
Adam G. Mooney, 28, Army 1st Lieutenant, Jan 25, 2004
Matthew J. August, 28, Army Captain, Jan 27, 2004
James T. Hoffman, 41, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jan 27, 2004
Luke S. James, 24, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Jan 27, 2004
Lester O. Kinney II, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 27, 2004
Travis A. Moothart, 23, Army Sergeant, Jan 27, 2004
Cory R. Mracek, 26, Army Sergeant, Jan 27, 2004
Sean G. Landrus, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 29, 2004
Luis A. Moreno, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 29, 2004
Juan C. Cabralbanuelos, 25, Army Corporal, Jan 31, 2004
Holly J. McGeogh, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 31, 2004
Eliu A. Miersandoval, 27, Army Sergeant, Jan 31, 2004
Armando Soriano, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 01, 2004
Roger C. Turner Jr., 37, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 01, 2004
Seth J. Dvorin, 24, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Feb 03, 2004
Joshua L. Knowles, 23, Army National Guard Specialist, Feb 05, 2004
Richard P. Ramey, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 08, 2004
Thomas D. Robbins, 27, Army Sergeant, Feb 09, 2004
Elijah Tai Wah Wong, 42, Army National Guard Sergeant, Feb 09, 2004
Jude C. Mariano, 39, Air Force Master Sergeant, Feb 10, 2004
William C. Ramirez, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 11, 2004
Patrick S. Tainsh, 33, Army Sergeant, Feb 11, 2004
Eric U. Ramirez, 31, Army National Guard Specialist, Feb 12, 2004
Bryan N. Spry, 19, Army Private, Feb 14, 2004
Michael M. Merila, 23, Army Specialist, Feb 16, 2004
Christopher M. Taylor, 25, Army National Guard Specialist, Feb 16, 2004
Nichole M. Frye, 19, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Feb 16, 2004
Jeffrey C. Graham, 24, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Feb 19, 2004
Roger G. Ling, 20, Army Specialist, Feb 19, 2004
Henry A. Bacon, 45, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Feb 20, 2004
Matthew C. Laskowski, 32, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Feb 25, 2004
Stephen M. Wells, 29, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Feb 25, 2004
Michael R. Woodliff, 22, Army Specialist, Mar 02, 2004
Michael J. Gray, 32, Navy Petty Officer 2nd Class, Mar 05, 2004
Gussie M. Jones, 41, Army Captain, Mar 07, 2004
Matthew G. Milczark, 18, Marine Private 1st Class, Mar 08, 2004
Edward W. Brabazon, 20, Army Specialist, Mar 09, 2004
Richard S. Gottfried, 42, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Mar 09, 2004
Fern L. Holland, 33, Dept. of the Army Civilian, Mar 09, 2004
Robert J. Zangas, 44, Dept. of the Army Civilian, Mar 09, 2004
Bert Edward Hoyer, 23, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Mar 10, 2004
Joe L. Dunigan Jr., 37, Army Staff Sergeant, Mar 11, 2004
Christopher K. Hill, 26, Army Specialist, Mar 11, 2004
Joel K. Brattain, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 13, 2004
Clint D. Ferrin, 31, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Mar 13, 2004
Jason C. Ford, 21, Army Specialist, Mar 13, 2004
John F. "Hans" Kurth, 31, Army Captain, Mar 13, 2004
Daniel J. Londono, 22, Army Sergeant, Mar 13, 2004
Jocelyn "Joce" L. Carrasquillo, 28, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 14, 2004
William J. Normandy, 42, Army National Guard Sergeant, Mar 14, 2004
Michael R. Adams, 24, Army 1st Lieutenant, Mar 16, 2004
Thomas R. Thigpen Sr., 52, Army National Guard Master Sergeant, Mar 16, 2004
Tracy L. Laramore, 30, Army Specialist, Mar 17, 2004
Ivory L. Phipps, 44, Army National Guard Sergeant, Mar 17, 2004
Ernest Harold Sutphin, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 18, 2004
Doron Chan, 20, Army Reserve Specialist, Mar 18, 2004
Andrew D. Brownfield, 24, Marine Corporal, Mar 18, 2004
Ricky A. Morris Jr., 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Mar 18, 2004
Brandon C. Smith, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Mar 18, 2004
Jason C. Ludlam, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 19, 2004
Clint Richard "Bones" Matthews, 31, Army Specialist, Mar 19, 2004
David M. Vicente, 25, Marine Corporal, Mar 19, 2004
Matthew J. Sandri, 24, Army Specialist, Mar 20, 2004
Mark D. Taylor, 41, Army Major, Mar 20, 2004
Michael W. Vega, 41, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Mar 20, 2004
Christopher E. Hudson, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 21, 2004
Dustin L. Kreider, 19, Army Private, Mar 21, 2004
Bruce Miller Jr., 23, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 22, 2004
Andrew S. Dang, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 22, 2004
Wentz Jerome Henry Shanaberger III, 33, Army Staff Sergeant, Mar 24, 2004
Adam D. Froehlich, 21, Army Specialist, Mar 25, 2004
Jeffrey C. Burgess, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 25, 2004
James A. Casper, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 25, 2004
Leroy Sandoval Jr., 21, Marine Private 1st Class, Mar 26, 2004
Timothy Toney, 37, Marine Master Sergeant, Mar 27, 2004
Sean M. Schneider, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 29, 2004
Jeremiah J. Holmes, 27, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 29, 2004
Richard L. Ferguson, 45, Army Master Sergeant, Mar 30, 2004
William J. Wiscowiche, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 30, 2004
Brandon L. Davis, 20, Army Private, Mar 31, 2004
Doyle M. Hufstedler, 25, Army 1st Lieutenant, Mar 31, 2004
Michael G. Karr Jr., 23, Army Specialist, Mar 31, 2004
Sean R. Mitchell, 24, Army Specialist, Mar 31, 2004
Cleston C. Raney, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 31, 2004
Dustin M. Sekula, 18, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 01, 2004
William R. Strange, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 02, 2004
Geoffrey S. Morris, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 03, 2004
John D. Amos II, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 04, 2004
Robert R. Arsiaga, 25, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2004
Ahmed Akil "Mel" Cason, 24, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2004
Yihiyh L. Chen, 31, Army Sergeant, Apr 04, 2004
Israel Garza, 25, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2004
Stephen D. "Dusty" Hiller, 25, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2004
Forest Joseph Jostes, 22, Army Corporal, Apr 04, 2004
Michael W. Mitchell, 25, Army Sergeant, Apr 04, 2004
Philip G. Rogers, 23, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2004
Casey Sheehan, 24, Army Specialist, Apr 04, 2004
Aric J. Barr, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 04, 2004
Tyler R. Fey, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 04, 2004
Scott Quentin Larson Jr., 22, Army Specialist, Apr 05, 2004
David M. McKeever, 25, Army Sergeant, Apr 05, 2004
Shane Lee Goldman, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 05, 2004
Deryk L. Hallal, 24, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 05, 2004
Moises A. Langhorst, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 05, 2004
Christopher Ramos, 26, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 05, 2004
Matthew K. Serio, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 05, 2004
Jesse L. Thiry, 23, Marine Corporal, Apr 05, 2004
Gerardo Moreno, 23, Army Sergeant, Apr 06, 2004
Lee Duane Todacheene, 29, Army Sergeant, Apr 06, 2004
Benjamin R. Carman, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 06, 2004
Marcus M. Cherry, 18, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 06, 2004
Christopher R. Cobb, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 06, 2004
Kyle D. Crowley, 18, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 06, 2004
Ryan M. Jerabek, 18, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 06, 2004
Travis J. Layfield, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 06, 2004
Christopher D. Mabry, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 06, 2004
Anthony P. Roberts, 18, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 06, 2004
Allan K. Walker, 28, Marine Staff Sergeant, Apr 06, 2004
Fernando A. Mendez-Aceves, 27, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Apr 06, 2004
Tyanna S. Felder, 22, Army Specialist, Apr 07, 2004
Marvin Lee Miller, 38, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Apr 07, 2004
George S. Rentschler, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 07, 2004
William W. Labadie Jr., 45, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Apr 07, 2004
Brent L. Morel, 27, Marine Captain, Apr 07, 2004
John Thomas "J.T." Wroblewski, 25, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Apr 07, 2004
Isaac Michael Nieves, 20, Army Specialist, Apr 08, 2004
Levi T. Angell, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 08, 2004
Nicholas J. Dieruf, 21, Marine Corporal, Apr 08, 2004
Phillip E. Frank, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 08, 2004
William M. Harrell, 30, Marine Staff Sergeant, Apr 08, 2004
Joshua M. Palmer, 25, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Apr 08, 2004
Michael B. Wafford, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 08, 2004
Christopher B. Wasser, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 08, 2004
Peter G. Enos, 24, Army Specialist, Apr 09, 2004
Raymond Edison Jones Jr., 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 09, 2004
Jonathan Roy Kephart, 21, Army Specialist, Apr 09, 2004
Toby W. Mallet, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 09, 2004
Don Steven McMahan, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 09, 2004
Allen Jeffrey "A.J." Vandayburg, 20, Army Specialist, Apr 09, 2004
Felix M. Delgreco, 22, Army National Guard Sergeant, Apr 09, 2004
Michelle M. Witmer, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 09, 2004
Gregory R. Goodrich, 37, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Apr 09, 2004
Elmer C. Krause, 40, Army Reserve Sergeant, Apr 09, 2004
Eric A. Ayon, 26, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 09, 2004
Matthew E. Matula, 20, Marine Corporal, Apr 09, 2004
Chance R. Phelps, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 09, 2004
Michael Raymond Speer, 24, Marine Corporal, Apr 09, 2004
Elias Torrez III, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 09, 2004
Antoine J. Holt, 20, Air Force Airman 1st Class, Apr 10, 2004
Adolf C. Carballo, 20, Army Specialist, Apr 10, 2004
William C. Eckhart, 25, Army Sergeant, Apr 10, 2004
John T. Sims Jr., 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 10, 2004
Lawrence S. Colton, 32, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Apr 11, 2004
Wesley C. Fortenberry, 38, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Apr 11, 2004
Justin W. Johnson, 22, Army Specialist, Apr 11, 2004
Michael Boyd Stack, 48, Army Sergeant Major, Apr 11, 2004
Nathan P. Brown, 21, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Apr 11, 2004
Daniel R. Amaya, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 11, 2004
Torrey L. Gray, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 11, 2004
Oscar Jimenez, 34, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Apr 11, 2004
George D. Torres, 23, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 11, 2004
Brad S. Shuder, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 12, 2004
Robert Paul Zurheide Jr., 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 12, 2004
Victor A. Rosaleslomeli, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 13, 2004
Noah L. Boye, 21, Marine Private, Apr 13, 2004
Kevin T. Kolm, 23, Marine Corporal, Apr 13, 2004
Christopher Ramirez, 34, Army Sergeant, Apr 14, 2004
Frank K. Rivers Jr., 23, Army Specialist, Apr 14, 2004
Richard K. Trevithick, 20, Army Specialist, Apr 14, 2004
Jimmy J. Arroyave, 30, Marine Staff Sergeant, Apr 15, 2004
Brian M. Wood, 21, Army Sergeant, Apr 16, 2004
Marvin A. Camposiles, 25, Army Specialist, Apr 17, 2004
Edward W. Carman, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 17, 2004
Jonathan N. Hartman, 27, Army Sergeant, Apr 17, 2004
Clayton Welch Henson, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 17, 2004
Michael A. McGlothin, 21, Army Specialist, Apr 17, 2004
Robert L. Henderson II, 33, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Apr 17, 2004
Dennis B. Morgan, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 17, 2004
Richard J. Gannon II, 31, Marine Captain, Apr 17, 2004
Christopher A. Gibson, 23, Marine Corporal, Apr 17, 2004
Michael J. Smith Jr., 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 17, 2004
Ruben Valdez Jr., 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 17, 2004
Gary F. Van Leuven, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 17, 2004
Bradley C. Fox, 34, Army 1st Sergeant, Apr 20, 2004
Leroy Harris-Kelly, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 20, 2004
Christopher D. Gelineau, 23, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 20, 2004
Jason L. Dunham, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 22, 2004
Shawn C. Edwards, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 23, 2004
Stacey C. Brandon, 35, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Apr 24, 2004
Cory W. Brooks, 32, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Apr 24, 2004
Arthur L. "Bo" Felder, 36, Army National Guard Captain, Apr 24, 2004
Patrick W. Kordsmeier, 49, Army National Guard Chief Warrant Officer, Apr 24, 2004
Billy J. Orton, 41, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Apr 24, 2004
Michael J. Pernaselli, 27, Navy Petty Officer 1st Class, Apr 24, 2004
Christopher E. Watts, 28, Navy Petty Officer 2nd Class, Apr 24, 2004
Kenneth A. Melton, 30, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 25, 2004
Nathan B. Bruckenthal, 24, Coast Guard Petty Officer 3rd Class, Apr 25, 2004
Sherwood R. Baker, 30, Army National Guard Sergeant, Apr 26, 2004
Lawrence A. Roukey, 33, Army Reserve Sergeant, Apr 26, 2004
Aaron C. Austin, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 26, 2004
Abraham D. Penamedina, 32, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 27, 2004
Marquis A. Whitaker, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 27, 2004
Jacob R. Herring, 21, Army Specialist, Apr 28, 2004
Kendall Thomas, 36, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 28, 2004
James L. Beckstrand, 27, Army Specialist, Apr 29, 2004
Ryan M. Campbell, 25, Army Sergeant, Apr 29, 2004
Norman Darling, 29, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 29, 2004
Jeffrey F. Dayton, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 29, 2004
Adam W. Estep, 23, Army Sergeant, Apr 29, 2004
Jeremy Ricardo Ewing, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 29, 2004
Martin W. Kondor, 20, Army Specialist, Apr 29, 2004
Esau G. Patterson Jr., 25, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 29, 2004
Ryan E. Reed, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 29, 2004
Justin B. Schmidt, 23, Army Specialist, Apr 29, 2004
Landis W. Garrison, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Apr 29, 2004
Scott M. Vincent, 21, Marine Corporal, Apr 30, 2004
Joshua S. Wilfong, 22, Marine Corporal, Apr 30, 2004
Christopher M. Dickerson, 33, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 3rd Class, Apr 30, 2004
Jason B. Dwelley, 31, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 2nd Class, Apr 30, 2004
Ramon C. Ojeda, 22, Army Specialist, May 01, 2004
Oscar D. Vargas-Medina, 32, Army Staff Sergeant, May 01, 2004
Trevor A. Wine, 22, Army Specialist, May 01, 2004
Joshua S. Ladd, 20, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 01, 2004
Ervin Caradine Jr., 33, Army Specialist, May 02, 2004
Jeremy L. Drexler, 23, Army Private, May 02, 2004
Todd E. Nunes, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, May 02, 2004
John E. Tipton, 32, Army Captain, May 02, 2004
Michael C. Anderson, 36, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 2nd Class, May 02, 2004
Trace W. Dossett, 37, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 2nd Class, May 02, 2004
Ronald A. Ginther, 37, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 3rd Class, May 02, 2004
Robert B. Jenkins, 35, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 2nd Class, May 02, 2004
Scott R. Mchugh, 33, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 2nd Class, May 02, 2004
Christopher J. Kenny, 32, Army 1st Lieutenant, May 03, 2004
Lyndon A. Marcus Jr., 21, Army Private 1st Class, May 03, 2004
Erickson H. Petty, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, May 03, 2004
Marvin R. Sprayberry III, 24, Army Sergeant, May 03, 2004
Gregory L. Wahl, 30, Army Sergeant, May 03, 2004
Ronald E. Baum, 38, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, May 03, 2004
Jesse R. Buryj, 21, Army Private 1st Class, May 05, 2004
Bradley G. Kritzer, 18, Army Private 1st Class, May 05, 2004
James E. Marshall, 19, Army Specialist, May 05, 2004
Jeffrey G. Green, 20, Marine Corporal, May 05, 2004
Hesley Box Jr., 24, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, May 06, 2004
Dustin H. Schrage, 20, Marine Corporal, May 06, 2004
Isela Rubalcava, 25, Army Specialist, May 08, 2004
Chase R. Whitman, 21, Army Specialist, May 08, 2004
Philip D. Brown, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, May 08, 2004
James J. Holmes, 28, Army National Guard Specialist, May 08, 2004
Rodney A. Murray, 28, Army Reserve Sergeant, May 09, 2004
Andrew L. Tuazon, 21, Army Private 1st Class, May 10, 2004
Kyle A. Brinlee, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, May 11, 2004
Jeffrey R. Shaver, 26, Army National Guard Specialist, May 12, 2004
Jeremiah E. Savage, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, May 12, 2004
Brian K. Cutter, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, May 13, 2004
Brandon C. Sturdy, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, May 13, 2004
Brud J. Cronkrite, 22, Army Sergeant, May 14, 2004
Michael A. Mora, 19, Army Private 1st Class, May 14, 2004
Philip I. Spakosky, 25, Army Specialist, May 14, 2004
Edward C. Barnhill, 50, Army Reserve Command Sergeant Major, May 14, 2004
James William Harlan, 44, Army Reserve Sergeant, May 14, 2004
Pedro I. Espaillat Jr., 20, Air Force Senior Airman, May 15, 2004
Rene Ledesma, 34, Army Staff Sergeant, May 15, 2004
Leonard M. Cowherd Jr., 22, Army 2nd Lieutenant, May 16, 2004
Carl F. Curran, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, May 17, 2004
Mark Joseph Kasecky, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, May 17, 2004
Bob W. Roberts, 30, Marine Lance Corporal, May 17, 2004
Joseph P. Garyantes, 34, Army Staff Sergeant, May 18, 2004
Marcos O. Nolasco, 34, Army Specialist, May 18, 2004
William D. Chaney, 59, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, May 18, 2004
Michael M. Carey, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, May 18, 2004
Michael C. Campbell, 34, Army Specialist, May 19, 2004
Leslie D. Jackson, 18, Army Private 1st Class, May 20, 2004
Troy "Leon" Miranda, 44, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, May 20, 2004
Rudy Salas, 20, Marine Corporal, May 20, 2004
Jeremy R. Horton, 24, Army Staff Sergeant, May 21, 2004
Andrew J. Zabierek, 25, Marine Lance Corporal, May 21, 2004
Jeremy L. Ridlen, 23, Army National Guard Specialist, May 23, 2004
Jorge A. Molina Bautista, 37, Marine Staff Sergeant, May 23, 2004
Beau R. Beaulieu, 20, Army Specialist, May 24, 2004
Owen D. Witt, 20, Army Private 1st Class, May 24, 2004
James P. Lambert, 23, Army Private 1st Class, May 25, 2004
Richard H. Rosas, 21, Army Private 1st Class, May 25, 2004
Alan N. Bean Jr., 22, Army National Guard Specialist, May 25, 2004
Kevin F. Sheehan, 36, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 25, 2004
Daniel Paul Unger, 19, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, May 25, 2004
Kyle W. Codner, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, May 26, 2004
Matthew C. Henderson, 25, Marine Corporal, May 26, 2004
Dominique J. Nicolas, 25, Marine Corporal, May 26, 2004
Michael J. Wiesemann, 20, Army Specialist, May 28, 2004
Cody S. Calavan, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, May 29, 2004
Benjamin R. Gonzalez, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, May 29, 2004
Rafael Reynosasuarez, 28, Marine Lance Corporal, May 29, 2004
Kenneth Michael Ballard, 26, Army 1st Lieutenant, May 30, 2004
Bradli N. Coleman, 19, Army Private, May 30, 2004
Aaron C. Elandt, 23, Army Sergeant, May 30, 2004
Charles E. Odums II, 22, Army Specialist, May 30, 2004
Nicholaus E. Zimmer, 20, Army Private 1st Class, May 30, 2004
Robert C. Scheetz Jr., 31, Army Captain, May 31, 2004
Dustin L. Sides, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, May 31, 2004
Markus J. Johnson, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 01, 2004
Bumrok Lee, 21, Marine Corporal, Jun 02, 2004
Todd J. Bolding, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 03, 2004
Frank T. Carvill, 51, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 04, 2004
Christopher M. Duffy, 26, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 04, 2004
Justin L. Eyerly, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 04, 2004
Justin W. Linden, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 04, 2004
Erik S. McCrae, 25, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Jun 04, 2004
Ryan E. Doltz, 26, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 05, 2004
Humberto F. Timoteo, 25, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 05, 2004
Melissa J. Hobart, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 06, 2004
Melvin Y. Mora Lopez, 27, Army Reserve Sergeant, Jun 06, 2004
Jamie A. Gray, 29, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 07, 2004
Jeremy L. Bohlman, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 07, 2004
Humayun S. M. Khan, 27, Army Captain, Jun 08, 2004
Thomas D. Caughman, 20, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Jun 09, 2004
Eric S. McKinley, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 13, 2004
Shawn M. Atkins, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 14, 2004
Paul R. Syverson III, 32, Army Major, Jun 16, 2004
Jeremy M. Dimaranan, 29, Army Reserve Specialist, Jun 16, 2004
Arthur S. (Stacey) Mastrapa, 35, Army Reserve Sergeant, Jun 16, 2004
Jason N. Lynch, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 18, 2004
Thai Vue, 22, Army Specialist, Jun 18, 2004
Sean Horn, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Jun 19, 2004
Marvin Best, 33, Marine Staff Sergeant, Jun 20, 2004
Gregory V. Pennington, 36, Army Staff Sergeant, Jun 21, 2004
Pedro Contreras, 27, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 21, 2004
Juan Lopez, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 21, 2004
Deshon E. Otey, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 21, 2004
Tommy L. Parker Jr., 21, Marine Corporal, Jun 21, 2004
Patrick R. McCaffrey Sr., 34, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 22, 2004
Andre D. Tyson, 33, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Jun 22, 2004
Christopher S. Cash, 36, Army National Guard Captain, Jun 24, 2004
Daniel A. Desens, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 24, 2004
Charles A. Kiser, 37, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Jun 24, 2004
Jeremy M. Heines, 25, Army Specialist, Jun 26, 2004
Manuel A. Ceniceros, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 26, 2004
Ernest E. Utt, 38, Army 1st Sergeant, Jun 27, 2004
Patrick R. Adle, 21, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jun 29, 2004
Alan David Sherman, 36, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Jun 29, 2004
John H. Todd III, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jun 29, 2004
Robert L. DuSang, 24, Army Specialist, Jun 30, 2004
Christopher A. Wagener, 24, Army Sergeant, Jul 01, 2004
Kenneth Conde Jr., 23, Marine Sergeant, Jul 01, 2004
Timothy R. Creager, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 01, 2004
Brian D. Smith, 30, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Jul 02, 2004
Stephen G. Martin, 39, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Jul 02, 2004
James B. Huston Jr., 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 02, 2004
Dallas L. Kerns, 21, Marine Corporal, Jul 05, 2004
Michael S. Torres, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 05, 2004
John J. Vangyzen IV, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 05, 2004
Scott Eugene Dougherty, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 06, 2004
Justin T. Hunt, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 06, 2004
Jeffrey D. Lawrence, 22, Marine Corporal, Jul 06, 2004
Rodricka Antwan Youmans, 22, Marine Private 1st Class, Jul 06, 2004
Michael C. Barkey, 22, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 07, 2004
Samuel R. Bowen, 38, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Jul 07, 2004
Collier Edwin Barcus, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 08, 2004
Robert E. Colvill Jr., 31, Army Sergeant, Jul 08, 2004
Shawn M. Davies, 22, Army Specialist, Jul 08, 2004
William River Emanuel IV, 19, Army Specialist, Jul 08, 2004
Joseph M. Garmback Jr., 24, Army Specialist, Jul 08, 2004
Sonny Gene Sampler, 23, Army Specialist, Jul 08, 2004
Jeremiah W. Schmunk, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 08, 2004
Terry Holmes Ordóñez, 22, Marine Corporal, Jul 10, 2004
Krisna Nachampassak, 27, Marine Sergeant, Jul 10, 2004
Christopher J. Reed, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Jul 10, 2004
Trevor Spink, 36, Marine Staff Sergeant, Jul 10, 2004
Dustin W. Peters, 25, Air Force Staff Sergeant, Jul 11, 2004
James G. West, 34, Army Sergeant, Jul 11, 2004
Dana N. Wilson, 26, Army Specialist, Jul 11, 2004
Jeremy J. Fischer, 26, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 11, 2004
Linda Ann Tarango-Griess, 33, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 11, 2004
Torry D. Harris, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 13, 2004
Jesse J. Martinez, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 14, 2004
Demetrius Lamont Rice, 24, Army Corporal, Jul 14, 2004
Paul C. Mardis Jr., 25, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 15, 2004
Bryan P. Kelly, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 16, 2004
Craig S. Frank, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 17, 2004
David A. Hartman, 41, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 17, 2004
Dale Thomas Lloyd, 22, Army Sergeant, Jul 19, 2004
Charles C. "C.C." Persing, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 19, 2004
Danny B. Daniels II, 23, Army Specialist, Jul 20, 2004
Michael J. Clark, 29, Marine Staff Sergeant, Jul 20, 2004
Todd J. Godwin, 21, Marine Corporal, Jul 20, 2004
Nicholas H. Blodgett, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 21, 2004
Mark E. Engel, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 21, 2004
Torey J. Dantzler, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 22, 2004
Tatjana Reed, 34, Army Sergeant, Jul 22, 2004
Nicholas J. Zangara, 21, Army Specialist, Jul 24, 2004
Vincent M. Sullivan, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 24, 2004
DeForest L. "Dee" Talbert, 24, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 27, 2004
Ken W. Leisten, 20, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Jul 28, 2004
Shawn A. Lane, 33, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Jul 28, 2004
David S. Greene, 39, Marine Reserve Lieutenant Colonel, Jul 28, 2004
Joseph F. Herndon II, 21, Army Specialist, Jul 29, 2004
Anthony J. Dixon, 20, Army Specialist, Aug 01, 2004
Armando Hernandez, 22, Army Specialist, Aug 01, 2004
Justin B. Onwordi, 28, Army Specialist, Aug 02, 2004
Juan Calderon Jr., 26, Marine Sergeant, Aug 02, 2004
Dean P. Pratt, 22, Marine Corporal, Aug 02, 2004
Tommy L. Gray, 34, Army Sergeant, Aug 03, 2004
Harry N. Shondee Jr., 19, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 03, 2004
Gregory A. Ratzlaff, 36, Marine Captain, Aug 03, 2004
Elia P. Fontecchio, 30, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Aug 04, 2004
Joseph L. Nice, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 04, 2004
Raymond J. Faulstich Jr., 24, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 05, 2004
Donald R. McCune, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 05, 2004
Yadir G. Reynoso, 27, Marine Sergeant, Aug 05, 2004
Moses Daniel Rocha, 33, Marine Sergeant, Aug 05, 2004
Joshua I. Bunch, 23, Army Specialist, Aug 06, 2004
Roberto Abad, 22, Marine Corporal, Aug 06, 2004
Larry L. Wells, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 06, 2004
David L. Potter, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 07, 2004
Rick A. Ulbright, 49, Dept. of the Air Force Civilian, Aug 08, 2004
Jonathan W. Collins, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 08, 2004
Andrew R. Houghton, 25, Army Captain, Aug 09, 2004
John R. Howard, 26, Marine Staff Sergeant, Aug 11, 2004
Tavon L. Hubbard, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 11, 2004
Michael Yury Tarlavsky, 30, Army Captain, Aug 12, 2004
Neil Anthony Santoriello, 24, Army 1st Lieutenant, Aug 13, 2004
Kane M. Funke, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 13, 2004
Nicholas B. Morrison, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 13, 2004
James Michael Goins, 23, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Aug 15, 2004
Brandon R. Sapp, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 15, 2004
Daniel Michael Shepherd, 23, Army Sergeant, Aug 15, 2004
Mark Anthony Zapata, 27, Army Specialist, Aug 15, 2004
Fernando B. Hannon, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Aug 15, 2004
Geoffrey Perez, 24, Marine Private 1st Class, Aug 15, 2004
David M. Heath, 30, Army Sergeant, Aug 16, 2004
Brandon T. Titus, 20, Army Specialist, Aug 17, 2004
Caleb J. Powers, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 17, 2004
Jacob D. Martir, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 18, 2004
Henry C. Risner, 26, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 18, 2004
Dustin R. Fitzgerald, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 18, 2004
Richard M. Lord, 24, Marine Sergeant, Aug 18, 2004
Harvey Emmett Parkerson III, 27, Marine Sergeant, Aug 18, 2004
Brad Preston McCormick, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Aug 19, 2004
Ryan A. Martin, 22, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Aug 20, 2004
Charles L. Wilkins III, 38, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Aug 20, 2004
Kevin A. Cuming, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 21, 2004
Nicanor Alvarez, 22, Marine Corporal, Aug 21, 2004
Jason Cook, 25, Marine Sergeant, Aug 21, 2004
Seth Huston, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 21, 2004
Edward T. Reeder, 32, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Aug 21, 2004
Nachez Washalanta, 21, Marine Private 1st Class, Aug 21, 2004
Matthew R. Stovall, 25, Army National Guard 2nd Lieutenant, Aug 22, 2004
Christopher Belchik, 30, Marine Corporal, Aug 22, 2004
Robert C. Thornton Jr., 35, Army Staff Sergeant, Aug 23, 2004
Donald N. Davis, 42, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Aug 24, 2004
Jacob R. Lugo, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 24, 2004
Marco D. Ross, 20, Army Specialist, Aug 25, 2004
Charles L. Neeley, 19, Army Reserve Specialist, Aug 25, 2004
Alexander S. Arredondo, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 25, 2004
Barton R. Humlhanz, 23, Marine Corporal, Aug 26, 2004
Nicholas M. Skinner, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Aug 26, 2004
Omead H. Razani, 19, Army Specialist, Aug 27, 2004
Luis A. Perez, 19, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Aug 27, 2004
Nickalous N. Aldrich, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 27, 2004
Edgar E. Lopez, 27, Marine Sergeant, Aug 28, 2004
Carl L. Anderson Jr., 21, Air Force Airman 1st Class, Aug 29, 2004
Aaron N. Holleyman, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Aug 30, 2004
Joseph C. Thibodeaux III, 24, Army Specialist, Sep 01, 2004
Nicholas Perez, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 03, 2004
Alan Rowe, 35, Marine Captain, Sep 03, 2004
Nicholas Wilt, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 03, 2004
Ronald Winchester, 25, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Sep 03, 2004
Eric L. Knott, 21, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Sep 04, 2004
Ryan Michael McCauley, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 05, 2004
Gary A. Vaillant, 41, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 05, 2004
Charles R. Lamb, 23, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 05, 2004
Shawna M. Morrison, 26, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 05, 2004
John J. Boria, 29, Air Force Captain, Sep 06, 2004
Elvis Bourdon, 36, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 06, 2004
Tomas Garces, 19, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 06, 2004
Devin J. Grella, 21, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Sep 06, 2004
Brandon Michael Read, 21, Army Reserve Specialist, Sep 06, 2004
Michael J. Allred, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 06, 2004
David Paul Burridge, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Sep 06, 2004
Derek L. Gardner, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 06, 2004
Quinn A. Keith, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 06, 2004
Joseph C. McCarthy, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 06, 2004
Mick R. Nygardbekowsky, 21, Marine Corporal, Sep 06, 2004
Lamont N. Wilson, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 06, 2004
Clarence Adams III, 28, Army Specialist, Sep 07, 2004
Yoe M. Aneiros, 20, Army Specialist, Sep 07, 2004
Chad H. Drake, 23, Army Specialist, Sep 07, 2004
Timothy E. Price, 25, Army 1st Lieutenant, Sep 07, 2004
James Daniel Faulkner, 23, Army Sergeant, Sep 08, 2004
Michael A. Martinez, 29, Army Specialist, Sep 08, 2004
Jason L. Sparks, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 08, 2004
Lauro G. DeLeon Jr., 20, Army Reserve Specialist, Sep 08, 2004
Edgar P. Daclan Jr., 24, Army Specialist, Sep 10, 2004
David A. Cedergren, 25, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Sep 11, 2004
Jason T. Poindexter, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Sep 12, 2004
Alexander E. Wetherbee, 27, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Sep 12, 2004
Guy Stanley Hagy Jr., 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 13, 2004
Carl Thomas, 29, Army Sergeant, Sep 13, 2004
Benjamin W. Isenberg, 27, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 13, 2004
David J. Weisenburg, 26, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 13, 2004
Dominic C. Brown, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 13, 2004
Michael J. Halal, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 13, 2004
Cesar F. Machado-Olmos, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 13, 2004
Jaygee Ngirmidol Meluat, 24, Marine Corporal, Sep 13, 2004
Mathew D. Puckett, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 13, 2004
Adrian V. Soltau, 21, Marine Corporal, Sep 13, 2004
Tyler Hall Brown, 26, Army 1st Lieutenant, Sep 14, 2004
Jacob H. Demand, 29, Army Sergeant, Sep 14, 2004
Kevin M. Shea, 38, Marine Major, Sep 14, 2004
Gregory C. Howman, 28, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 15, 2004
Drew M. Uhles, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 15, 2004
Steven A. Rintamaki, 21, Marine Corporal, Sep 16, 2004
Andrew K. Stern, 24, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Sep 16, 2004
Christopher S. Ebert, 21, Marine Corporal, Sep 17, 2004
James W. Price, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 18, 2004
Thomas Chad Rosenbaum, 25, Army Sergeant, Sep 18, 2004
Brandon E. Adams, 22, Army Sergeant, Sep 19, 2004
Joshua J. Henry, 21, Army Specialist, Sep 20, 2004
Steven C. T. Cates, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 20, 2004
Foster L. Harrington, 31, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Sep 20, 2004
Nathan E. Stahl, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 21, 2004
Adam J. Harris, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 22, 2004
Skipper Soram, 23, Army Sergeant, Sep 22, 2004
Lance J. Koenig, 33, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 22, 2004
Benjamin K. Smith, 24, Marine Sergeant, Sep 22, 2004
Aaron Boyles, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 24, 2004
Timothy Folmar, 21, Marine Sergeant, Sep 24, 2004
Ryan Leduc, 28, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Sep 24, 2004
Ramon Mateo, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 24, 2004
Robert Oliver Unruh, 25, Army Specialist, Sep 25, 2004
David W. Johnson, 37, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 25, 2004
Clifford L. Moxley Jr., 51, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 25, 2004
Eric L. Allton, 34, Army Captain, Sep 26, 2004
Gregory A. Cox, 21, Army Specialist, Sep 27, 2004
Joselito O. Villanueva, 36, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Sep 27, 2004
Kenneth L. Sickels, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Sep 27, 2004
Tyler D. Prewitt, 22, Army Sergeant, Sep 28, 2004
Mike A. Dennie, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 29, 2004
Joshua K. Titcomb, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Sep 29, 2004
Darren J. Cunningham, 40, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 30, 2004
Rodney A. Jones, 21, Army Specialist, Sep 30, 2004
Allen Nolan, 38, Army Reserve Specialist, Sep 30, 2004
Jack Taft Hennessy, 21, Army Sergeant, Oct 01, 2004
Michael A. Uvanni, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Oct 01, 2004
Russell L. Collier, 48, Army National Guard Sergeant, Oct 03, 2004
Christopher S. Potts, 38, Army National Guard Sergeant, Oct 03, 2004
James L. Pettaway Jr., 37, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Oct 03, 2004
Richard L. Morgan Jr., 38, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Oct 05, 2004
Jeungjin Na "Nikky" Kim, 23, Army Private, Oct 06, 2004
Jessica L. Cawvey, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Oct 06, 2004
Morgen N. Jacobs, 20, Army Specialist, Oct 07, 2004
Andrew W. Brown, 22, Army Sergeant, Oct 08, 2004
Michael S. Voss, 35, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Oct 08, 2004
Andrew Halverson, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Oct 09, 2004
James E. Prevete, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 10, 2004
Carson J. Ramsey, 22, Army Private, Oct 10, 2004
Michael Lee Burbank, 34, Army Staff Sergeant, Oct 11, 2004
Anthony W. Monroe, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 11, 2004
Pamela G. Osbourne, 38, Army Sergeant, Oct 11, 2004
Aaron J. Rusin, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 11, 2004
Christopher A. Merville, 26, Army Specialist, Oct 12, 2004
Dennis L. Pintor, 30, Army Captain, Oct 12, 2004
Michael S. Weger, 30, Army Specialist, Oct 12, 2004
Oscar A. Martinez, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Oct 12, 2004
Ian T. Zook, 24, Marine Corporal, Oct 12, 2004
Daniel R. Wyatt, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Oct 12, 2004
Jaime Moreno, 28, Army Specialist, Oct 13, 2004
Jeremy F. Regnier, 22, Army Specialist, Oct 13, 2004
Ronald W. Baker, 34, Army National Guard Specialist, Oct 13, 2004
Mark P. Phelan, 44, Army Reserve Lieutenant Colonel, Oct 13, 2004
Charles R. Soltes Jr., 36, Army Reserve Major, Oct 13, 2004
Paul M. Felsberg, 27, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Oct 13, 2004
Victor A. Gonzalez, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 13, 2004
Mark A. Barbret, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 14, 2004
Bradley S. Beard, 22, Army Specialist, Oct 14, 2004
Omer T. Hawkins II, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Oct 14, 2004
Josiah H. Vandertulip, 21, Army Specialist, Oct 14, 2004
David L. Waters, 19, Army Private, Oct 14, 2004
Michael G. Owen, 31, Army Sergeant, Oct 15, 2004
Jonathan J. Santos, 22, Army Specialist, Oct 15, 2004
Alan J. Burgess, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, Oct 15, 2004
William I. Salazar, 26, Marine Corporal, Oct 15, 2004
Brian K. Schramm, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 15, 2004
William I. Brennan, 36, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Oct 16, 2004
Christopher B. Johnson, 29, Army Captain, Oct 16, 2004
Andrew C. Ehrlich, 21, Army Specialist, Oct 18, 2004
Douglas E. Bascom, 25, Marine (IRR) Sergeant, Oct 20, 2004
Jonathan E. Gadsden, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 22, 2004
Dennis J. Boles, 46, Army National Guard Sergeant, Oct 24, 2004
Richard Patrick Slocum, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 24, 2004
Brian Oliveira, 22, Marine Corporal, Oct 25, 2004
Jerome Lemon, 42, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Oct 27, 2004
Michael Battles Sr., 38, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Oct 28, 2004
Stephen P. Downing II, 30, Army Private 1st Class, Oct 28, 2004
Segun Frederick Akintade, 34, Army National Guard Specialist, Oct 28, 2004
Maurice Keith Fortune, 25, Army Sergeant, Oct 29, 2004
Jeremy D. Bow, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 30, 2004
John T. Byrd II, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 30, 2004
Kelley L. Courtney, 28, Marine Sergeant, Oct 30, 2004
Travis A. Fox, 25, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 30, 2004
Christopher J. Lapka, 22, Marine Corporal, Oct 30, 2004
John Lukac, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Oct 30, 2004
Andrew G. Riedel, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Oct 30, 2004
Michael P. Scarborough, 28, Marine Lance Corporal, Oct 30, 2004
Matthew D. Lynch, 25, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Oct 31, 2004
Charles Joseph Webb, 22, Army Sergeant, Nov 03, 2004
Cody L. Wentz, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 04, 2004
Jeremiah A. Baro, 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 04, 2004
Jared P. Hubbard, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 04, 2004
Carlos M. Camacho-Rivera, 24, Army Sergeant, Nov 05, 2004
Justin R. Yoemans, 20, Army Private, Nov 06, 2004
Brian K. Baker, 27, Army Specialist, Nov 07, 2004
Quoc Binh Tran, 26, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 07, 2004
Otie Joseph McVey, 53, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Nov 07, 2004
Sean M. Langley, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 07, 2004
Don Allen Clary, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 08, 2004
Clinton Lee Wisdom, 39, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Nov 08, 2004
Bryan L. Freeman, 31, Army Reserve Specialist, Nov 08, 2004
Thomas J. Zapp, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
Nathaniel T. Hammond, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
Jeffrey Lam, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
Shane K. O'Donnell, 24, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
Joshua D. Palmer, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
Branden P. Ramey, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
David G. Ries, 29, Marine Reserve Staff Sergeant, Nov 08, 2004
Robert P. Warns II, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Nov 08, 2004
Steven E. Auchman, 37, Air Force Master Sergeant, Nov 09, 2004
Travis A. Babbitt, 24, Army Specialist, Nov 09, 2004
Steven W. Faulkenburg, 45, Army Command Sergeant Major, Nov 09, 2004
Horst Gerhard "Gary" Moore, 38, Army Major, Nov 09, 2004
John Byron Trotter, 25, Army Sergeant, Nov 09, 2004
Todd R. Cornell, 38, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Nov 09, 2004
David M. Caruso, 25, Marine Sergeant, Nov 09, 2004
William C. James, 24, Marine Corporal, Nov 09, 2004
Nicholas D. Larson, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 09, 2004
Juan E. Segura, 26, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 09, 2004
Abraham Simpson, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 09, 2004
Russell L. Slay, 28, Marine Staff Sergeant, Nov 09, 2004
Lonny D. Wells, 29, Marine Sergeant, Nov 09, 2004
Nathan R. Wood, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 09, 2004
Dennis J. Miller Jr., 21, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 10, 2004
Michael C. Ottolini, 45, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Nov 10, 2004
Wesley J. Canning, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 10, 2004
Erick J. Hodges, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 10, 2004
Romulo J. Jimenez II, 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 10, 2004
Dan T. Malcom Jr., 25, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Nov 10, 2004
Aaron C. Pickering, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 10, 2004
Gene Ramirez, 28, Marine Staff Sergeant, Nov 10, 2004
Julian Woods, 22, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Nov 10, 2004
Thomas K. Doerflinger, 20, Army Specialist, Nov 11, 2004
Sean P. Huey, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 11, 2004
James P. "JP" Blecksmith, 24, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Nov 11, 2004
Theodore A. Bowling, 25, Marine Corporal, Nov 11, 2004
Kyle W. Burns, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 11, 2004
Theodore S. "Sam" Holder II, 27, Marine Staff Sergeant, Nov 11, 2004
Justin D. Reppuhn, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 11, 2004
Peter J. Giannopoulos, 22, Marine Reserve Corporal, Nov 11, 2004
Edward D. Iwan, 28, Army 1st Lieutenant, Nov 12, 2004
James C. "J.C." Matteson, 23, Army Sergeant, Nov 12, 2004
Jonathan B. Shields, 25, Army Sergeant, Nov 12, 2004
Raymond L. White, 22, Army Specialist, Nov 12, 2004
Nathan R. Anderson, 22, Marine Corporal, Nov 12, 2004
Nicholas H. Anderson, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 12, 2004
David M. Branning, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 12, 2004
Jarrod L. Maher, 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 12, 2004
Brian A. Medina, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 12, 2004
Morgan W. Strader, 23, Marine Sergeant, Nov 12, 2004
Brian P. Prening, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Nov 12, 2004
Cole W. Larsen, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 13, 2004
Sean P. Sims, 32, Army Captain, Nov 13, 2004
Jose A. Velez, 23, Army Specialist, Nov 13, 2004
Catalin D. Dima, 36, Army Reserve Sergeant, Nov 13, 2004
Benjamin S. Bryan, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 13, 2004
Kevin J. Dempsey, 23, Marine Corporal, Nov 13, 2004
Justin M. Ellsworth, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 13, 2004
Victor R. Lu, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 13, 2004
Justin D. McLeese, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 13, 2004
Byron W. Norwood, 25, Marine Sergeant, Nov 13, 2004
Dale A. Burger Jr., 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 14, 2004
George J. Payton, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 14, 2004
Andres H. Perez, 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 14, 2004
Nicholas L. Ziolkowski, 22, Marine Corporal, Nov 14, 2004
Isaiah R. Hunt, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 15, 2004
Jeramy A. Ailes, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Travis R. Desiato, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Shane E. Kielion, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
William L. Miller, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Bradley L. Parker, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Rafael Peralta, 25, Marine Sergeant, Nov 15, 2004
Patrick Marc M. Rapicault, 34, Marine Captain, Nov 15, 2004
Marc T. Ryan, 25, Marine Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Antoine D. Smith, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
James E. Swain, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Lance M. Thompson, 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 15, 2004
Marshall H. Caddy, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 16, 2004
Jose Ricardo Flores-Mejia, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 16, 2004
Daniel James McConnell, 27, Army Specialist, Nov 16, 2004
Luke C. Wullenwaber, 24, Army 1st Lieutenant, Nov 16, 2004
Christopher T. Heflin, 26, Marine Sergeant, Nov 16, 2004
Louis W. Qualls, 20, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Nov 16, 2004
Michael Wayne Hanks, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 17, 2004
Joseph M. Nolan, 27, Army Sergeant, Nov 18, 2004
Luis A. Figueroa, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 18, 2004
Demarkus D. Brown, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 19, 2004
Michael A. Downey, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 19, 2004
Dimitrios Gavriel, 29, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 19, 2004
Phillip G. West, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 19, 2004
Bradley Thomas Arms, 20, Marine Reserve Corporal, Nov 19, 2004
Jack Bryant Jr., 23, Army Sergeant, Nov 20, 2004
David L. Roustum, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 20, 2004
Joseph J. Heredia, 22, Marine Corporal, Nov 20, 2004
Joseph T. Welke, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 20, 2004
Blain M. Ebert, 22, Army Specialist, Nov 22, 2004
Michael R. Cohen, 23, Marine Corporal, Nov 22, 2004
Benjamin C. Edinger, 24, Marine Sergeant, Nov 23, 2004
Sergio R. Diaz Varela, 21, Army Specialist, Nov 24, 2004
Nicholas S. Nolte, 25, Marine Sergeant, Nov 24, 2004
Jeffery Scott Holmes, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 25, 2004
Gentian Marku, 22, Marine Corporal, Nov 25, 2004
Ryan J. Cantafio, 22, Marine Reserve Private 1st Class, Nov 25, 2004
Brian K. Grant, 31, Army Private, Nov 26, 2004
Harrison J. Meyer, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 26, 2004
Bradley M. Faircloth, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 26, 2004
David B. Houck, 25, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 26, 2004
Jordan D. Winkler, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 26, 2004
Jeremy E. Christensen, 27, Army Specialist, Nov 27, 2004
Michael A. Smith, 24, Army National Guard Sergeant, Nov 27, 2004
Kirk J. Bosselmann, 21, Marine Corporal, Nov 27, 2004
Joshua E. Lucero, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 27, 2004
Stephen C. Benish, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Nov 28, 2004
Carl W. Lee, 23, Army Sergeant, Nov 28, 2004
Trinidad R. Martinezluis, 22, Army Sergeant, Nov 28, 2004
Michael B. Shackelford, 25, Army Staff Sergeant, Nov 28, 2004
Adam R. Brooks, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 28, 2004
Charles A. Hanson Jr., 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 28, 2004
Erik W. Hayes, 24, Army Specialist, Nov 29, 2004
Daryl A. Davis, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Nov 29, 2004
Christian P. Engeldrum, 39, Army National Guard Sergeant, Nov 29, 2004
Wilfredo F. Urbina, 29, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Nov 29, 2004
Blake A. Magaoay, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Nov 29, 2004
Pablo A. Calderon, 26, Army Sergeant, Nov 30, 2004
Jose Guereca Jr., 24, Army Sergeant, Nov 30, 2004
David M. Fisher, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 01, 2004
Javier Obleas-Prado Pena, 36, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Dec 01, 2004
Bryan S. Wilson, 22, Marine Corporal, Dec 01, 2004
Zachary A. Kolda, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Dec 01, 2004
George Daniel Harrison, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 02, 2004
David P. Mahlenbrock, 20, Army Specialist, Dec 03, 2004
Henry E. Irizarry, 38, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Dec 03, 2004
Binh N. Le, 20, Marine Corporal, Dec 03, 2004
Matthew A. Wyatt, 21, Marine Corporal, Dec 03, 2004
Michael L. Boatright, 24, Army Sergeant, Dec 04, 2004
Cari Anne Gasiewicz, 28, Army Sergeant, Dec 04, 2004
David A. Mitts, 24, Army Sergeant, Dec 04, 2004
Salamo J. Tuialuuluu, 23, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 04, 2004
Joseph O. Behnke, 45, Army National Guard Corporal, Dec 04, 2004
Kyle A. Eggers, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 05, 2004
Edwin William Roodhouse, 36, Army Specialist, Dec 05, 2004
Marvin Lee Trost III, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 05, 2004
Andrew M. Ward, 25, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 05, 2004
Todd Clayton Gibbs, 37, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Dec 07, 2004
Mark N. Stubenhofer, 30, Army Captain, Dec 07, 2004
In C. Kim, 23, Marine Corporal, Dec 07, 2004
Arthur C. Williams IV, 31, Army Sergeant, Dec 08, 2004
Patrick D. Leach, 39, Army National Guard Chief Warrant Officer, Dec 09, 2004
Andrew C. Shields, 25, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Dec 09, 2004
Christopher S. Adlesperger, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Dec 09, 2004
Kyle J. Renehan, 21, Marine Corporal, Dec 09, 2004
Robert W. Hoyt, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 11, 2004
Gregory P. Rund, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 11, 2004
Joshua A. Ramsey, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 12, 2004
Jeffery S. Blanton, 23, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 12, 2004
Melvin L. Blazer, 38, Marine Staff Sergeant, Dec 12, 2004
Jason S. Clairday, 21, Marine Corporal, Dec 12, 2004
Joshua W. Dickinson, 25, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 12, 2004
Jeffrey L. Kirk, 24, Marine Sergeant, Dec 12, 2004
Hilario F. Lopez, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 12, 2004
Ian W. Stewart, 21, Marine Corporal, Dec 12, 2004
Tina Safaira Time, 22, Army Reserve Sergeant, Dec 13, 2004
Brent T. Vroman, 21, Marine Reserve Private 1st Class, Dec 13, 2004
Richard D. Warner, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Dec 13, 2004
Victor A. Martinez, 21, Army Specialist, Dec 14, 2004
Michael D. Anderson, 21, Marine Corporal, Dec 14, 2004
Franklin A. Sweger, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 16, 2004
Donald B. Farmer, 33, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 19, 2004
Barry K. Meza, 23, Army Sergeant, Dec 19, 2004
Joel Egan Baldwin, 37, Navy Chief Petty Officer, Dec 21, 2004
Lionel Ayro, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 21, 2004
Jonathan Castro, 21, Army Specialist, Dec 21, 2004
Cory Michael Hewitt, 26, Army Specialist, Dec 21, 2004
William W. Jacobsen Jr., 31, Army Captain, Dec 21, 2004
Robert S. Johnson, 23, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 21, 2004
Julian S. Melo, 47, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 21, 2004
Robert D. ODell, 38, Army Sergeant Major, Dec 21, 2004
Darren D. VanKomen, 33, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 21, 2004
Thomas John Dostie, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 21, 2004
Nicholas C. "Nick" Mason, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 21, 2004
Lynn Robert Poulin Sr., 47, Army National Guard Sergeant, Dec 21, 2004
David A. Ruhren, 20, Army National Guard Sergeant, Dec 21, 2004
Paul D. Karpowich, 30, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Dec 21, 2004
Neil D. Petsche, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 21, 2004
Christopher W. Barnett, 32, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Dec 23, 2004
Eric Hillenburg, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 23, 2004
James R. Phillips, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 23, 2004
Raleigh C. Smith, 21, Marine Corporal, Dec 23, 2004
Jose A. Rivera-Serrano, 26, Army Specialist, Dec 27, 2004
Todd D. Olson, 36, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Dec 27, 2004
Nathaniel J. Nyren, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Dec 28, 2004
Jason A. Lehto, 31, Marine Reserve Staff Sergeant, Dec 28, 2004
Pablito Pena Briones Jr., 22, Navy Seaman, Dec 28, 2004
Oscar Sanchez, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Dec 29, 2004
Craig L. Nelson, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Dec 29, 2004
Damien T. Ficek, 26, Army National Guard Sergeant, Dec 30, 2004
Jason E. Smith, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Dec 31, 2004


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jeff LeBrun, 21, Army Specialist, Jan 01, 2005
Brian P. Parrello, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 01, 2005
Thomas E. Houser, 22, Marine Sergeant, Jan 03, 2005
Cory R. Depew, 21, Army Private, Jan 04, 2005
Bennie J. Washington, 25, Army Sergeant, Jan 04, 2005
Curtis L. Wooten III, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 04, 2005
Jimmy D. Buie, 44, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 04, 2005
Joshua S. Marcum, 33, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 04, 2005
Jeremy W. McHalffey, 28, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 04, 2005
Christopher J. Babin, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jan 06, 2005
Bradley J. Bergeron, 25, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 06, 2005
Kurt J. Comeaux, 34, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Jan 06, 2005
Huey P. L. Fassbender, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 06, 2005
Armand L. Frickey, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 06, 2005
Warren A. Murphy, 29, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 06, 2005
Kenneth G. Vonronn, 20, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Jan 06, 2005
Julio C. Cisneros-Alvarez, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 06, 2005
Zachariah Scott Davis, 25, Marine Sergeant, Jan 06, 2005
Daniel F. Guastaferro, 27, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 07, 2005
Dwayne James McFarlane Jr., 20, Army Specialist, Jan 09, 2005
Joseph E. Fite, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jan 09, 2005
William F. Manuel, 34, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jan 10, 2005
Robert Wesley Sweeney III, 22, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jan 10, 2005
Michael J. Smith, 24, Army Specialist, Jan 11, 2005
Gunnar D. Becker, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 13, 2005
Brian A. Mack, 36, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jan 13, 2005
Matthew W. Holloway, 21, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jan 13, 2005
Juan Rodrigo Rodriguez Velasco, 23, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jan 13, 2005
Paul C. Holter III, 21, Marine Corporal, Jan 14, 2005
Nathaniel T. Swindell, 24, Army Sergeant, Jan 15, 2005
Jayton D. Patterson, 26, Marine Sergeant, Jan 15, 2005
Alain L. Kamolvathin, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 16, 2005
Jesus Fonseca, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 17, 2005
George R. Geer, 27, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 17, 2005
Thomas E. Vitagliano, 33, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 17, 2005
Francis C. Obaji, 21, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Jan 17, 2005
Christopher J. Sullivan, 29, Army Captain, Jan 18, 2005
Kyle William Childress, 29, Army Sergeant, Jan 21, 2005
Joe Fenton Lusk II, 25, Army Captain, Jan 21, 2005
Nainoa K. Hoe, 27, Army 1st Lieutenant, Jan 22, 2005
Jose C. Rangel, 43, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jan 23, 2005
Michael C. Carlson, 22, Army Sergeant, Jan 24, 2005
Jesus A. Leon-Perez, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 24, 2005
Javier Marin Jr., 29, Army Sergeant, Jan 24, 2005
Joseph W. Stevens, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 24, 2005
Brett D. Swank, 21, Army Sergeant, Jan 24, 2005
Viktar V. Yolkin, 24, Army Specialist, Jan 24, 2005
Leonard W. Adams, 42, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jan 24, 2005
John Daniel House, 28, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Jan 26, 2005
Taylor J. Burk, 21, Army Specialist, Jan 26, 2005
William S. Kinzer Jr., 27, Army Sergeant, Jan 26, 2005
Paul C. Alaniz, 32, Marine Captain, Jan 26, 2005
Brian D. Bland, 26, Marine Staff Sergeant, Jan 26, 2005
Jonathan Edward Etterling, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Michael W. Finke Jr., 28, Marine Sergeant, Jan 26, 2005
Travis J. Fuller, 26, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Jan 26, 2005
Timothy M. Gibson, 23, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Richard A, Gilbert Jr., 26, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Lyle L. Gordon, 30, Marine Captain, Jan 26, 2005
Kyle J. Grimes, 21, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Tony L. Hernandez, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Brian C. Hopper, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Saeed Jafarkhani-Torshizi Jr., 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Stephen P. Johnson, 24, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Sean P. Kelly, 23, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Dexter S. Kimble, 30, Marine Staff Sergeant, Jan 26, 2005
Allan Klein, 34, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Timothy A. Knight, 22, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Fred L. Maciel, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
James Lee Moore, 24, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Nathaniel K. Moore, 22, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Mourad Ragimov, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Rhonald Dain Rairdan, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Hector Ramos, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Gael Saintvil, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Nathan A. Schubert, 22, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Darrell J. Schumann, 25, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Dustin M. Shumney, 30, Marine 1st Lieutenant, Jan 26, 2005
Matthew R. Smith, 24, Marine Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Joseph B. Spence, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Michael L. Starr Jr., 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Jonathan W. Bowling, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Karl R. Linn, 20, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Jesse W. Strong, 24, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Jan 26, 2005
Christopher L. Weaver, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jan 26, 2005
Kevin M. Luna, 26, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 27, 2005
Jonathan S. Beatty, 22, Marine Corporal, Jan 27, 2005
Orlando A. Bonilla, 27, Army Captain, Jan 28, 2005
Stephen A. Castellano, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 28, 2005
Charles S. Jones, 34, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jan 28, 2005
Joseph E. Rodriguez, 25, Army Staff Sergeant, Jan 28, 2005
Mickey E. Zaun, 27, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jan 28, 2005
Michael S. Evans II, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 28, 2005
Christopher J. Ramsey, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 28, 2005
Jonathan Ray Reed, 25, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jan 28, 2005
Lyle W. Rymer II, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, Jan 28, 2005
Andrew K. Farrar Jr., 31, Marine Sergeant, Jan 28, 2005
Edward E. Jack, 51, Navy Lieutenant Commander, Jan 29, 2005
Lindsey T. James, 23, Army Sergeant, Jan 29, 2005
Barbara Heald, 60, Dept. of the Army Civilian, Jan 29, 2005
Keith Edward Taylor, 47, Navy Lieutenant Commander, Jan 29, 2005
James H. Miller IV, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Jan 30, 2005
Nazario Serrano, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 30, 2005
Mark C. Warren, 44, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Jan 31, 2005
Jason C. Redifer, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 31, 2005
Harry R. Swain IV, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jan 31, 2005
Christopher E. Zimny, 27, Marine Corporal, Jan 31, 2005
Robert T. Hendrickson, 24, Army Specialist, Feb 01, 2005
Sean Lee Brock, 29, Marine Captain, Feb 02, 2005
Sean P. Maher, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Feb 02, 2005
Stephen R. Sherman, 27, Army Sergeant, Feb 03, 2005
Sean Michael Cooley, 35, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Feb 03, 2005
Richard C. Clifton, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Feb 03, 2005
Steven G. Bayow, 42, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 04, 2005
Daniel Torres, 23, Army Sergeant, Feb 04, 2005
Travis M. Wichlacz, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Feb 05, 2005
Jeremy O. Allmon, 22, Army Specialist, Feb 06, 2005
Zachary Ryan Wobler, 24, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 06, 2005
Jeffrey S. Henthorn, 25, Army Specialist, Feb 08, 2005
Jessica M. Housby, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Feb 09, 2005
William T. Robbins, 31, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Feb 10, 2005
Richard A. Perez Jr., 19, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Feb 10, 2005
Kristopher L. Shepherd, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 11, 2005
Robert A. McNail, 30, Army National Guard Specialist, Feb 11, 2005
Ray Rangel, 29, Air Force Staff Sergeant, Feb 13, 2005
David J. Brangman, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 13, 2005
Dakotah L. Gooding, 21, Army Specialist, Feb 13, 2005
Rene Knox Jr., 22, Army Sergeant, Feb 13, 2005
Chad W. Lake, 26, Army Sergeant, Feb 13, 2005
David J. Salie, 34, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Feb 14, 2005
Michael A. Arciola, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 15, 2005
Katrina Lani Bell-Johnson, 32, Army Specialist, Feb 16, 2005
Justin B. Carter, 21, Army Specialist, Feb 16, 2005
Jason R. Hendrix, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 16, 2005
Adam J. Plumondore, 22, Army Sergeant, Feb 16, 2005
Christopher M. Pusateri, 21, Army Sergeant, Feb 16, 2005
Timothy R. Osbey, 34, Army National Guard Sergeant, Feb 16, 2005
Joseph A. Rahaim, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Feb 16, 2005
Frank B. Hernandez, 21, Army Sergeant, Feb 17, 2005
Carlos J. Gil, 30, Army Sergeant, Feb 18, 2005
Clinton R. Gertson, 26, Army Specialist, Feb 19, 2005
Adam Malson, 23, Army 1st Lieutenant, Feb 19, 2005
Seth R. Trahan, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Feb 19, 2005
Kevin Michael Clarke, 21, Marine Corporal, Feb 19, 2005
David F. Day, 25, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Feb 21, 2005
Jesse M. Lhotka, 24, Army National Guard Sergeant, Feb 21, 2005
Jason G. Timmerman, 24, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Feb 21, 2005
John T. Olson, 21, Marine Corporal, Feb 21, 2005
Trevor D. Aston, 32, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Feb 22, 2005
Eric M. Steffeney, 28, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 23, 2005
Nicholas J. Olivier, 26, Army National Guard Sergeant, Feb 23, 2005
Alexander B. Crackel, 31, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 24, 2005
Michael S. Deem, 35, Army Specialist, Feb 24, 2005
Daniel G. Gresham, 23, Army Staff Sergeant, Feb 24, 2005
Jacob C. Palmatier, 29, Army Specialist, Feb 24, 2005
Adam Noel Brewer, 22, Army Specialist, Feb 25, 2005
Colby M. Farnan, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 25, 2005
Chassan S. Henry, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 25, 2005
Jason L. Moski, 24, Army Specialist, Feb 25, 2005
Min-su Choi, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 26, 2005
Landon S. Giles, 19, Army Private, Feb 26, 2005
Andrew W. Nowacki, 24, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Feb 26, 2005
Danny L. Anderson, 29, Army Private 1st Class, Feb 27, 2005
Richard Brian Gienau, 29, Army National Guard 2nd Lieutenant, Feb 27, 2005
Julio E. Negron, 28, Army Sergeant, Feb 28, 2005
Lizbeth Robles, 31, Army Specialist, Mar 01, 2005
Azhar Ali, 27, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 02, 2005
Wai Pyoe Lwin, 27, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 02, 2005
Robert Shane Pugh, 25, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 02, 2005
Michael D. Jones, 43, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Mar 03, 2005
Donald W. Eacho, 38, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Mar 04, 2005
Sean Grimes, 31, Army Captain, Mar 04, 2005
Stephen M. McGowan, 26, Army Corporal, Mar 04, 2005
Adriana N. Salem, 21, Army Specialist, Mar 04, 2005
Juan M. Solorio, 32, Army Staff Sergeant, Mar 04, 2005
Wade Michael Twyman, 27, Army Specialist, Mar 04, 2005
Seth K. Garceau, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Mar 04, 2005
Andrew L. Bossert, 24, Army Sergeant, Mar 07, 2005
Michael W. Franklin, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 07, 2005
Matthew A. Koch, 23, Army Specialist, Mar 09, 2005
Donald D. Griffith Jr., 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Mar 11, 2005
Nicholas E. Wilson, 21, Army Specialist, Mar 11, 2005
Joshua L. Torrence, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 14, 2005
Paul M. Heltzel, 39, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 15, 2005
Ricky A. Kieffer, 36, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Mar 15, 2005
Rocky D. Payne, 26, Army Specialist, Mar 16, 2005
Lee A. Lewis Jr., 28, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 18, 2005
Jonathan A. Hughes, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 19, 2005
Francisco G. Martinez, 20, Army Specialist, Mar 20, 2005
Paul W. Thomason III, 37, Army National Guard Sergeant, Mar 20, 2005
Kevin S. Smith, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Mar 21, 2005
Travis R. Bruce, 22, Army Specialist, Mar 23, 2005
Bryan J. Richardson, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Mar 25, 2005
Lee M. Godbolt, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Mar 26, 2005
Isiah J. Sinclair, 31, Army National Guard Sergeant, Mar 26, 2005
Samuel S. Lee, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Mar 28, 2005
Kelly S. Morris, 24, Army Sergeant, Mar 30, 2005
Kenneth L. Ridgley, 30, Army Sergeant, Mar 30, 2005
Eric L. Toth, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Mar 30, 2005
Charles G. Wells Jr., 32, Marine Reserve Warrant Officer, Mar 30, 2005
Robbie D. McNary, 42, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Mar 31, 2005
Garrywesley Tan Rimes, 30, Marine Corporal, Apr 01, 2005
Ioasa F. Tavae Jr., 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 02, 2005
Tenzin Dengkhim, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 02, 2005
William D. Richardson, 23, Army Corporal, Apr 03, 2005
James Alexander Sherrill, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Apr 03, 2005
Stephen C. Kennedy, 35, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Apr 04, 2005
Christopher W. Dill, 32, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Apr 04, 2005
Jeremiah C. Kinchen, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Apr 04, 2005
Javier J. Garcia, 25, Army Sergeant, Apr 05, 2005
Glenn J. Watkins, 42, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 05, 2005
Juan C. Venegas, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 07, 2005
Kevin Dewayne Davis, 41, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Apr 08, 2005
Casey M. LaWare, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 09, 2005
Tyler J. Dickens, 20, Army Corporal, Apr 12, 2005
Manuel Lopez III, 20, Army Specialist, Apr 12, 2005
John W. Miller, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Apr 12, 2005
Michael B. Lindemuth, 27, Marine Reserve Corporal, Apr 13, 2005
James C. Edge, 31, Marine Captain, Apr 14, 2005
Aleina Ramirezgonzalez, 33, Army Specialist, Apr 15, 2005
Aaron M. Hudson, 20, Army Private, Apr 16, 2005
Angelo L. Lozada Jr., 36, Army Sergeant, Apr 16, 2005
Randy Lee Stevens, 21, Army Specialist, Apr 16, 2005
Tromaine K. Toy Sr., 24, Army Sergeant, Apr 16, 2005
Joseph L. Knott, 21, Army Private, Apr 17, 2005
Steven F. Sirko, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 17, 2005
Sam W. Huff, 18, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 18, 2005
Steven W. Thornton, 46, Army Major, Apr 18, 2005
Jacob M. Pfister, 27, Army Specialist, Apr 19, 2005
Kevin S. K. Wessel, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 19, 2005
Kelly M. Cannan, 21, Marine Corporal, Apr 20, 2005
Marty G. Mortenson, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Apr 20, 2005
Robert A. "Bobby" Guy, 26, Marine Private 1st Class, Apr 21, 2005
Gavin J. Colburn, 20, Army Reserve Private 1st Class, Apr 22, 2005
Aaron A. Kent, 28, Navy Seaman, Apr 23, 2005
Anthony J. Davis Jr., 22, Army Sergeant, Apr 23, 2005
Kevin William Prince, 22, Army Corporal, Apr 23, 2005
Gary W. Walters Jr., 31, Army Specialist, Apr 24, 2005
Timmy J. Millsap, 39, Army 1st Sergeant, Apr 25, 2005
David L. Rice, 22, Army Specialist, Apr 26, 2005
Joseph S. Tremblay, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Apr 27, 2005
William A. Edens, 29, Army 1st Lieutenant, Apr 28, 2005
Eric Wayne Morris, 31, Army Sergeant, Apr 28, 2005
Robert W. Murray Jr., 21, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 28, 2005
Ricky W. Rockholt Jr., 28, Army Specialist, Apr 28, 2005
Timothy Craig Kiser, 37, Army National Guard Sergeant, Apr 28, 2005
Charles S. Cooper Jr., 19, Army Private, Apr 29, 2005
Darren A. Deblanc, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Apr 29, 2005
Stephen W. Frank, 29, Army Captain, Apr 29, 2005
Clifford V. "CC" Gadsden, 25, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Apr 29, 2005
Ralph J. "Jay" Harting III, 28, Army Captain, Apr 29, 2005
Juan de Dios Garcia-Arana, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Apr 30, 2005
Kenya A. Parker, 26, Army Sergeant, Apr 30, 2005
Derrick Joseph Lutters, 24, Army National Guard Specialist, May 01, 2005
Tommy S. Little, 47, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, May 02, 2005
John E. McGee, 36, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 02, 2005
Kelly C. Hinz, 30, Marine Captain, May 02, 2005
John C. Spahr, 42, Marine Major, May 02, 2005
William J. Brooks, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, May 03, 2005
Stephen P. Saxton, 24, Army Sergeant, May 03, 2005
Michael V. Postal, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, May 07, 2005
Aaron N. Cepeda Sr., 22, Marine Reserve Sergeant, May 07, 2005
Lance Tanner Graham, 26, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, May 07, 2005
Michael A. Marzano, 28, Marine Reserve Sergeant, May 07, 2005
Jeffery L. Wiener, 32, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, May 07, 2005
Steven Ray Givens, 26, Army Specialist, May 08, 2005
Thor H. Ingraham, 24, Army Staff Sergeant, May 08, 2005
Nicolas E. Messmer, 20, Army Private 1st Class, May 08, 2005
Gary A. "Andy" Eckert Jr., 24, Army Reserve Sergeant, May 08, 2005
Lawrence R. Philippon, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, May 08, 2005
Dustin A. Derga, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, May 08, 2005
Stephen P. Baldwyn, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, May 09, 2005
Anthony L. Goodwin, 33, Marine Staff Sergeant, May 09, 2005
Marcus Mahdee, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, May 09, 2005
Taylor B. Prazynski, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, May 09, 2005
Michael J. Bordelon, 37, Army 1st Sergeant, May 10, 2005
Samuel Tyrone Castle, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, May 11, 2005
Kendall H. Ivy II, 28, Marine Staff Sergeant, May 11, 2005
John T. Schmidt III, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, May 11, 2005
Wesley G. Davids, 20, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, May 11, 2005
Christopher R. Dixon, 18, Marine Reserve Private 1st Class, May 11, 2005
Nicholas B. Erdy, 21, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, May 11, 2005
Jonathan Walter Grant, 23, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, May 11, 2005
Jourdan L. Grez, 24, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, May 11, 2005
Andrew R. Jodon, 27, Army Sergeant, May 12, 2005
John M. Smith, 22, Army Sergeant, May 12, 2005
Kenneth E. Zeigler II, 22, Army Private 1st Class, May 12, 2005
Travis W. Anderson, 28, Army Private 1st Class, May 13, 2005
Charles C. Gillican III, 35, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 14, 2005
Jacob M. Simpson, 24, Army Sergeant, May 16, 2005
Wesley R. Riggs, 19, Army Private 1st Class, May 17, 2005
Antwan L. "Twan" Walker, 22, Army Sergeant, May 18, 2005
Wyatt D. Eisenhauer, 26, Army Private 1st Class, May 19, 2005
Robin V. Fell, 22, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 19, 2005
Bernard L. Sembly, 25, Army National Guard Specialist, May 19, 2005
Kurt D. Schamberg, 26, Army Sergeant, May 20, 2005
Brad A. Wentz, 21, Army Reserve Sergeant, May 20, 2005
Tyler L. Creamean, 21, Army Specialist, May 22, 2005
Benjamin C. Morton, 24, Army Sergeant, May 22, 2005
Kenneth J. Schall, 22, Army Sergeant, May 22, 2005
Aaron N. Seesan, 25, Army 1st Lieutenant, May 22, 2005
Charles T. Wilkerson, 30, Army Sergeant, May 22, 2005
Carl J. Morgain, 40, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 22, 2005
John B. Ogburn III, 45, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 22, 2005
Joshua T. Brazee, 25, Army Specialist, May 23, 2005
Russell J. Verdugo, 34, Army Staff Sergeant, May 23, 2005
Bryan Edward Barron, 26, Army National Guard Specialist, May 23, 2005
Audrey Daron Lunsford, 29, Army National Guard Specialist, May 23, 2005
Saburant "Sabe" Parker, 43, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, May 23, 2005
Daniel Ryan Varnado, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 23, 2005
Christopher S. Perez, 30, Marine Sergeant, May 23, 2005
Randy D. Collins, 36, Army Sergeant 1st Class, May 24, 2005
Charles A. "Chuck" Drier, 28, Army Sergeant, May 24, 2005
Dustin C. Fisher, 22, Army Specialist, May 24, 2005
Jeffrey R. Wallace, 20, Army Private 1st Class, May 24, 2005
Peter J. Hahn, 31, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, May 24, 2005
Alfred Barton Siler, 33, Army National Guard Sergeant, May 25, 2005
David Neil Wimberg, 24, Marine Reserve Sergeant, May 25, 2005
Ricardo A. Crocker, 39, Marine Reserve Major, May 26, 2005
Matthew Scott Lourey, 40, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW4), May 27, 2005
Mark A. Maida, 22, Army Sergeant, May 27, 2005
Joshua Michael Scott, 28, Army Chief Warrant Officer (CW2), May 27, 2005
Phillip N. Sayles, 26, Army Specialist, May 28, 2005
Albert E. Smart, 41, Army Reserve Lieutenant Colonel, May 28, 2005
Michael S. Barnhill, 39, Marine Reserve 1st Sergeant, May 28, 2005
Victor M. Cortes III, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, May 29, 2005
Derek Argel, 28, Air Force Captain, May 30, 2005
Casey Crate, 26, Air Force Staff Sergeant, May 30, 2005
William Downs, 40, Air Force Major, May 30, 2005
Jeremy Fresques, 26, Air Force Captain, May 30, 2005
Jeffrey B. Starr, 22, Marine Corporal, May 30, 2005
Steven M. Langmack, 33, Army Sergeant 1st Class, May 31, 2005
Miguel A. Ramos, 39, Army Reserve Sergeant, May 31, 2005
Phillip C. Edmundson, 22, Army Specialist, Jun 01, 2005
Louis E. Niedermeier, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 01, 2005
Virgil R. Case, 37, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jun 01, 2005
Linda J. Villar, 41, Dept. of the Army Civilian, Jun 03, 2005
Antonio Mendoza, 21, Marine Corporal, Jun 03, 2005
Eric J. Poelman, 21, Army Specialist, Jun 05, 2005
Brian Scott "Scotty" Ulbrich, 23, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 05, 2005
Justin L. Vasquez, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Jun 05, 2005
Theodore S. Westhusing, 44, Army Colonel, Jun 05, 2005
Carrie L. French, 19, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 05, 2005
Brian M. Romines, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 06, 2005
Robert T. Mininger, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 06, 2005
Jonathan L. Smith, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 06, 2005
Eric T. Burri, 21, Army Specialist, Jun 07, 2005
Terrence K. Crowe, 44, Army Reserve Lieutenant Colonel, Jun 07, 2005
Roberto Arizola Jr., 31, Army Sergeant, Jun 08, 2005
Michael J. Fasnacht, 25, Army 1st Lieutenant, Jun 08, 2005
Douglas E. Kashmer, 27, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 08, 2005
Louis E. Allen, 34, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Jun 08, 2005
Phillip T. Esposito, 30, Army National Guard Captain, Jun 08, 2005
Marc Lucas Tucker, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 08, 2005
Mark O. Edwards, 40, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jun 09, 2005
David Joseph Murray, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 09, 2005
Daniel Chavez, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 09, 2005
Dustin V. Birch, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jun 09, 2005
Thomas O. Keeling, 23, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jun 09, 2005
Devon Paul Seymour, 21, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jun 09, 2005
Brad D. Squires, 26, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jun 09, 2005
Mario Alberto Castillo, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 10, 2005
Andrew J. Kilpela, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 10, 2005
Stanley J. Lapinski, 35, Army Corporal, Jun 11, 2005
Neil A. Prince, 35, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jun 11, 2005
Larry R. Arnold Sr., 46, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 11, 2005
Casey Byers, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 11, 2005
Terrance D. Lee Sr., 25, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 11, 2005
Anthony D. Kinslow, 21, Army Specialist, Jun 13, 2005
Larry R. Kuhns Jr., 24, Army Sergeant, Jun 13, 2005
John J. Mattek Jr., 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 13, 2005
Anthony G. Jones, 25, Army Sergeant, Jun 14, 2005
Michael Ray Hayes, 29, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Jun 14, 2005
Nathan B. Clemons, 20, Marine Private 1st Class, Jun 14, 2005
Joshua P. Klinger, 21, Marine Private 1st Class, Jun 14, 2005
Jonathan R. Flores, 18, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 15, 2005
Jesse Jaime, 22, Marine Corporal, Jun 15, 2005
Chad B. Maynard, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 15, 2005
Tyler S. Trovillion, 23, Marine Corporal, Jun 15, 2005
Dion M. Whitley, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 15, 2005
Cesar O. Baez, 37, Navy Petty Officer 2nd Class, Jun 15, 2005
Anthony S. Cometa, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 16, 2005
Erik R. Heldt, 26, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 16, 2005
John W. Maloney, 36, Marine Captain, Jun 16, 2005
Robert M. Horrigan, 40, Army Master Sergeant, Jun 17, 2005
Michael L. McNulty, 36, Army Master Sergeant, Jun 17, 2005
Noah Harris, 23, Army 1st Lieutenant, Jun 18, 2005
William A. Long, 26, Army Corporal, Jun 18, 2005
Adam J. Crumpler, 19, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 18, 2005
Christopher R. Kilpatrick, 18, Army Private 1st Class, Jun 20, 2005
Christopher L. Hoskins, 21, Army Specialist, Jun 21, 2005
Nicholas R. Idalski, 23, Army Specialist, Jun 21, 2005
James D. Stewart, 29, Army Sergeant, Jun 21, 2005
Brian A. Vaughn, 23, Army Specialist, Jun 21, 2005
Arnold Duplantier II, 26, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 22, 2005
Christopher W. Phelps, 39, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Jun 23, 2005
Joseph M. Tackett, 22, Army Sergeant, Jun 23, 2005
Holly A. Charette, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 23, 2005
Veashna Muy, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Jun 23, 2005
Chad W. Powell, 22, Marine Corporal, Jun 23, 2005
Ramona M. Valdez, 20, Marine Corporal, Jun 23, 2005
Regina R. Clark, 43, Naval Reserve Petty Officer 1st Class, Jun 23, 2005
Carlos Pineda, 23, Marine Corporal, Jun 24, 2005
Charles A. Kaufman, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Jun 26, 2005
Matthew S. Coutu, 23, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Jun 27, 2005
Keith R. Mariotti, 39, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jun 27, 2005
Steven E. Shepard, 30, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Jun 27, 2005
Rafael A. "T. J." Carrillo Jr., 21, Army Specialist, Jun 28, 2005
Manny Hornedo, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 28, 2005
Robert E. Hall Jr., 30, Army Reserve Specialist, Jun 28, 2005
Chad M. Mercer, 25, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jun 30, 2005
Jeremy A. Brown, 26, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 03, 2005
Ryan J. Montgomery, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 03, 2005
Scottie L. Bright, 36, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 05, 2005
Lyle J. Cambridge, 23, Army Corporal, Jul 05, 2005
Christopher W. Dickison, 26, Army Specialist, Jul 05, 2005
Anthony M. Mazzarella, 22, Army Private, Jul 05, 2005
Deyson K. Cariaga, 20, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 08, 2005
Hoby F. Bradfield Jr., 22, Army Specialist, Jul 09, 2005
Eric Paul Woods, 26, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 09, 2005
Joseph P. Goodrich, 32, Marine Reserve Staff Sergeant, Jul 10, 2005
Ryan J. Kovacicek, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jul 10, 2005
Timothy J. Sutton, 22, Army Sergeant, Jul 11, 2005
Benyahmin B. Yahudah, 24, Army Specialist, Jul 13, 2005
Timothy J. Hines Jr., 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 14, 2005
Tricia L. Jameson, 34, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jul 14, 2005
Clifton Blake Mounce, 22, Marine Corporal, Jul 14, 2005
Christopher D. Winchester, 23, Marine Corporal, Jul 14, 2005
Jared D. Hartley, 22, Army Specialist, Jul 15, 2005
Jorge Luis Pena-Romero, 29, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 16, 2005
Travis S. Cooper, 24, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 16, 2005
Ronald T. Wood, 28, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 16, 2005
Ronnie D. Williams, 26, Army Specialist, Jul 17, 2005
Frank F. Tiai, 45, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Jul 17, 2005
Efrain Sanchez Jr., 26, Marine Lance Corporal, Jul 17, 2005
Lavena L. Johnson, 19, Army Private, Jul 19, 2005
Arthur R. McGill, 25, Army Sergeant, Jul 19, 2005
Jefferey J. Farrow, 28, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Jul 19, 2005
Steven P. Gill, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jul 21, 2005
Travis L. Youngblood, 26, Navy Petty Officer 3rd Class, Jul 21, 2005
Bryan James Opskar, 32, Marine Sergeant, Jul 23, 2005
Ernest W. Dallas Jr., 21, Army Specialist, Jul 24, 2005
Jason W. Montefering, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Jul 24, 2005
Milton M. Monzon Jr., 21, Army Sergeant, Jul 24, 2005
Christopher J. Taylor, 22, Army Sergeant, Jul 24, 2005
Ramon A. Villatoro Jr., 19, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 24, 2005
Jacques Earl "Gus" Brunson, 30, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 24, 2005
Carl Ray Fuller, 44, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jul 24, 2005
James Ondra Kinlow, 35, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 24, 2005
John Frank Thomas, 33, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 24, 2005
Adam J. Harting, 21, Army Specialist, Jul 25, 2005
Adrian J. Butler, 28, Army Specialist, Jul 27, 2005
Edward L. Myers, 21, Army Specialist, Jul 27, 2005
John O. Tollefson, 22, Army Specialist, Jul 27, 2005
Benjamin D. Jansky, 28, Army Reserve Captain, Jul 27, 2005
Christopher P. Lyons, 24, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Jul 28, 2005
Andre L. Williams, 23, Marine Reserve Corporal, Jul 28, 2005
Ernesto R. Guerra, 20, Army Private, Jul 29, 2005
Jason D. Scheuerman, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 30, 2005
Robert A. Swaney, 21, Army Private 1st Class, Jul 30, 2005
Victor A. Anderson, 39, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Jul 30, 2005
Jonathon C. Haggin, 26, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 30, 2005
David R. Jones Sr., 45, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Jul 30, 2005
Ronnie L. "Rod" Shelley Sr., 34, Army National Guard Sergeant, Jul 30, 2005
James D. Carroll, 23, Army National Guard Specialist, Jul 31, 2005
Jeffrey A. Boskovitch, 25, Marine Reserve Corporal, Aug 01, 2005
Roger D. Castleberry Jr., 26, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 01, 2005
David J. Coullard, 32, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Aug 01, 2005
Daniel Nathan Deyarmin Jr., 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 01, 2005
James R. Graham III, 25, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Aug 01, 2005
Brian P. Montgomery, 26, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 01, 2005
Nathaniel S. Rock, 26, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Aug 01, 2005
Thomas C. Hull, 41, Navy Petty Officer 1st Class, Aug 02, 2005
James D. McNaughton, 27, Army Reserve Staff Sergeant, Aug 02, 2005
Jerry Lewis Ganey Jr., 29, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 03, 2005
Mathew V. Gibbs, 21, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 03, 2005
Charles Houghton Warren, 36, Army National Guard Sergeant 1st Class, Aug 03, 2005
Adam J. Strain, 20, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Timothy Michael Bell Jr., 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Eric J. Bernholtz, 23, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Nicholas William B. Bloem, 20, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Michael J. Cifuentes, 25, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Christopher Jenkins Dyer, 19, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Grant B. Fraser, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Bradley J. Harper, 25, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Aug 03, 2005
Justin F. Hoffman, 27, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Aug 03, 2005
David Kenneth J. Kreuter, 26, Marine Reserve Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Aaron H. Reed, 21, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Edward August Schroeder II, 23, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
David S. Stewart, 24, Marine Reserve Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Kevin G. Waruinge, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
William Brett Wightman, 22, Marine Reserve Lance Corporal, Aug 03, 2005
Nils George Thompson, 19, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 04, 2005
Chad J. Simon, 32, Marine Reserve Staff Sergeant, Aug 04, 2005
Brett Eugene Walden, 40, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Aug 05, 2005
Robert V. Derenda, 42, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Aug 05, 2005
Terry W. Ball Jr., 36, Marine Gunnery Sergeant, Aug 05, 2005
Brahim J. Jeffcoat, 25, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 06, 2005
Kurt E. Krout, 43, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 06, 2005
Chase Johnson Comley, 21, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 06, 2005
Seferino J. Reyna, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 07, 2005
Anthony N. Kalladeen, 26, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 08, 2005
Hernando Rios, 29, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Aug 08, 2005
Ramon E. Gonzales Cordova, 30, Marine Staff Sergeant, Aug 08, 2005
Miguel Carrasquillo, 25, Army Specialist, Aug 09, 2005
Nathaniel E. "Nate" Detample, 19, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Aug 09, 2005
John Kulick, 35, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 09, 2005
Ryan S. Ostrom, 25, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Aug 09, 2005
Gennaro Pellegrini Jr., 31, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 09, 2005
Francis J. Straub Jr., 24, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 09, 2005
Michael A. Benson, 40, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Aug 10, 2005
Evenor C. Herrera, 22, Marine Lance Corporal, Aug 10, 2005
Rusty W. Bell, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 12, 2005
David L. Giaimo, 24, Army 1st Lieutenant, Aug 12, 2005
Brian K. Derks, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 13, 2005
Toccara R. Green, 23, Army Specialist, Aug 14, 2005
Asbury F. Hawn II, 35, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Aug 14, 2005
Gary L. Reese Jr., 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 14, 2005
Shannon D. Taylor, 30, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 14, 2005
Jose L. Ruiz, 28, Army Specialist, Aug 15, 2005
Joshua P. Dingler, 19, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 15, 2005
Paul A. Saylor, 21, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 15, 2005
Thomas J. Strickland, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 15, 2005
Michael J. Stokely, 23, Army National Guard Specialist, Aug 16, 2005
Nathan K. Bouchard, 24, Army Sergeant, Aug 18, 2005
Jeremy W. Doyle, 24, Army Staff Sergeant, Aug 18, 2005
Ray M. Fuhrmann II, 28, Army Specialist, Aug 18, 2005
Timothy J. Seamans, 20, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 18, 2005
Willard Todd Partridge, 35, Army Sergeant, Aug 20, 2005
Elden D. Arcand, 22, Army Private 1st Class, Aug 21, 2005
Brian Lee Morris, 38, Army Staff Sergeant, Aug 21, 2005
Joseph C. Nurre, 22, Army Reserve Specialist, Aug 21, 2005
James J. Cathey, 24, Marine 2nd Lieutenant, Aug 21, 2005
Hatim S. Kathiria, 23, Army Specialist, Aug 22, 2005
Joseph Daniel Hunt, 27, Army National Guard Sergeant, Aug 22, 2005
Victoir P. Lieurance, 34, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Aug 22, 2005
Ramon Romero, 19, Marine Private 1st Class, Aug 22, 2005
Carlos J. Diaz, 27, Army 1st Lieutenant, Aug 23, 2005
Chris S. Chapin, 39, Army National Guard Master Sergeant, Aug 23, 2005
Trevor J. Diesing, 30, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Aug 25, 2005
Ivica Jerak, 42, Army Master Sergeant, Aug 25, 2005
Timothy M. Shea, 22, Army Corporal, Aug 25, 2005
Joseph L. Martinez, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 27, 2005
Obediah J. Kolath, 32, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Aug 28, 2005
Dennis P. Hay, 32, Army Chief Warrant Officer, Aug 29, 2005
Charles R. Rubado, 23, Army 2nd Lieutenant, Aug 29, 2005
Gregory J. Fester, 41, Army Reserve Major, Aug 30, 2005
Jason E. Ames, 21, Army Specialist, Aug 31, 2005
Monta S. Ruth, 26, Army Sergeant, Aug 31, 2005
Lowell T. Miller II, 35, Army National Guard Captain, Aug 31, 2005
George Ray Draughn Jr., 29, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 01, 2005
Robert Lee Hollar Jr., 35, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 01, 2005
Lonnie J. Parson, 39, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Sep 02, 2005
Matthew Charles Bohling, 22, Army Sergeant, Sep 05, 2005
Jeffrey A. Williams, 20, Army Specialist, Sep 05, 2005
Luke C. Williams, 35, Army Specialist, Sep 05, 2005
Jude R. Jonaus, 27, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 06, 2005
Franklin R. Vilorio, 26, Army Sergeant, Sep 06, 2005
Robert N. Martens, 20, Navy Hospitalman, Sep 06, 2005
Christopher L. Everett, 23, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 07, 2005
Kurtis Dean K. Arcala, 22, Army Sergeant, Sep 11, 2005
Jeremy M. Campbell, 21, Army Specialist, Sep 11, 2005
Robert D. Macrum, 22, Navy Seaman Apprentice, Sep 12, 2005
Alfredo B. Silva, 35, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 15, 2005
Shane C. Swanberg, 24, Marine Lance Corporal, Sep 15, 2005
Matthew L. Deckard, 29, Army Sergeant, Sep 16, 2005
David H. Ford IV, 20, Army Specialist, Sep 16, 2005
Alan Nye Gifford, 39, Army 1st Sergeant, Sep 16, 2005
Regilio E. Nelom, 45, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 17, 2005
Mark H. Dooley, 27, Army National Guard 1st Lieutenant, Sep 19, 2005
Michael Egan, 36, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 19, 2005
William L. Evans, 22, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 19, 2005
William V. Fernandez, 37, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 19, 2005
Lawrence E. Morrison, 45, Army Reserve Sergeant 1st Class, Sep 19, 2005
William Alvin Allers III, 28, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 20, 2005
Pierre A. Raymond, 28, Army Reserve Sergeant, Sep 20, 2005
Travis M. Arndt, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 21, 2005
Kevin M. Jones, 21, Army Specialist, Sep 22, 2005
Scott P. McLaughlin, 29, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 22, 2005
Mike T. Sonoda Jr., 34, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 22, 2005
Andrew J. Derrick, 25, Army Sergeant, Sep 23, 2005
Paul C. Neubauer, 40, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 23, 2005
Daniel R. Schelle, 37, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 24, 2005
Brian E. Dunlap, 34, Marine Reserve Sergeant, Sep 24, 2005
Shawn A. Graham, 34, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 25, 2005
Casey E. Howe, 32, Army Sergeant 1st Class, Sep 26, 2005
Tulsa T. Tuliau, 33, Army Master Sergeant, Sep 26, 2005
Howard P. Allen, 31, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 26, 2005
Andrew P. Wallace, 25, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 26, 2005
Michael J. Wendling, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 26, 2005
Elijah M. Ortega, 19, Marine Private, Sep 26, 2005
Jason A. Benford, 30, Army Staff Sergeant, Sep 27, 2005
Elizabeth N. Jacobson, 21, Air Force Airman 1st Class, Sep 28, 2005
Daniel L. Arnold, 27, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 28, 2005
Oliver J. Brown, 19, Army National Guard Private 1st Class, Sep 28, 2005
Steve Morin Jr., 34, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 28, 2005
George A. Pugliese, 39, Army National Guard Staff Sergeant, Sep 28, 2005
Eric W. Slebodnik, 21, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 28, 2005
Lee A. Wiegand, 20, Army National Guard Specialist, Sep 28, 2005
Marshal A. Westbrook, 43, Army National Guard Sergeant, Oct 01, 2005


----------



## Bob Hubbard

This list is copied from http://icasualties.org/oif/US_NAMES.aspx


----------



## shesulsa

> *Travis M. Arndt, 23, Army National Guard Sergeant, Sep 21, 2005*


 Fallen son of a friend and fellow Girl Scout leader.

 Thank you, Travis ... and all honors. :asian:


----------



## dubljay

My deepest respect for those who have fallen, and their families that are now missing them.


----------



## Shodan

:asian:  

A good website:  www.honorthefallen.org


----------



## Sapper6

:asian:


----------



## Tgace

Michael L. Williams, 46, Army National Guard Specialist, Oct 17, 2003

Williams was killed in action when his vehicle ran over an improvised explosive device along MSR Jackson, near Baghdad, Iraq. Williams was assigned to the 105th Military Police Company, Army National Guard, based in New York. Died on October 17, 2003.

For them all...
:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Wow. It's truly distressing to see such a list.


----------



## Gin-Gin

For all of them....

:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans

:asian:


----------



## AlanE

The many names with Jr. and the III gets to me each time I see it. Those parents in obvious ways were passing down all their heritage and it stopped.


----------

